#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Новая Кадампа

## Ruslan

Ну, братцы, прочитал я про Новую Кадампу и просто прозрел - похоже, что вокруг одни только просветленные! Все уже разбираются в том, что правильно, а что нет. Якобы те, кто следует этой традиции поклоняются сатане и т.д. и т.п. Ну что за бредятину тут несут?! Неужели ЭТО буддийский форум??? Очередное место, где большинство ищут возможность потрепаться и раздуть свое и без того надутое Я - вот, смотрите, мол, какие мы знающие! Если в этой традиции следуют дьяволу, то кому следует Далай-лама и прочие учителя??? Если так рассуждать, то любая практика тибетского буддизма, где визуализируются многорукие и ГНЕВНЫЕ божества - это практика сатанизма! А Далай-лама сам, что практикует "чистый" буддизм? Я читал на английских сайтах, что свое решение о запрете этой практики он вынес только после того, как очень "по-буддийски" проконсультировался с оракулом (явно не просветленным существом), который, ответил, что все несчатья Тибета коренятся именно в этой практике! Просто смешно!!! А судя по его собственным письмам, где он говорит "я раньше заблуждался, что следовал этой практике", можно вполне справедливо подумать "А почему бы ему и теперь не заблуждаться?!". Сейчас, наверно, все набросятся и начнут доказывать, что многие респектные учителя тоже высказываются против этой практики, но исходя из истории я могу с уверенностью сказать, что именно большинство, толпа, всегда были неправы!!! Просто поражает факт, как люди, которые казалось бы призваны помогать всем живым существам, при этом щедро поносят (и это точное выражение) традицию только за то, что Учитель в ней отказался выполнять распоряжение Далай-ламы, учитель которого сам выполнял эту практику!

----------


## До

Ruslan, поймите простую вещь, люди это не сами придумывают, а повторяют за учителями. Так что все ваши аргументы мимо кассы.

----------


## Ануруддха

В мире все относительно просто - у вас либо есть прямое знание по поставленному вопросу, либо вы доверяете авторитетному мнению (знанию).

----------


## Lhazin

> .. что многие респектные учителя тоже высказываются против этой практики, но исходя из истории я могу с уверенностью сказать, что именно большинство, толпа, всегда были неправы!!!



Существует большая разница между учителем в тхераваде и ваджраяне.

Если бы вы ее понимали, то не сравнивали бы учителей с толпой.

----------


## Топпер

День добрый.



> Ну, братцы, прочитал я про Новую Кадампу и просто прозрел - похоже, что вокруг одни только просветленные! Все уже разбираются в том, что правильно, а что нет. Якобы те, кто следует этой традиции поклоняются сатане и т.д. и т.п. Ну что за бредятину тут несут?! Неужели ЭТО буддийский форум??? Очередное место, где большинство ищут возможность потрепаться и раздуть свое и без того надутое Я - вот, смотрите, мол, какие мы знающие! Если в этой традиции следуют дьяволу, то кому следует Далай-лама и прочие учителя??? Если так рассуждать, то любая практика тибетского буддизма, где визуализируются многорукие и ГНЕВНЫЕ божества - это практика сатанизма!


Немного странно читать сей пассаж вышедший из под клавиатуры тхеравадина  :Smilie:

----------


## Huandi

> В мире все относительно просто - у вас либо есть прямое знание по поставленному вопросу, либо вы доверяете авторитетному мнению (знанию).


В буддизме еще есть логика в качестве верного источника знания. Но это уже, конечно же, не так просто.

----------


## Вова Л.

И правда - странно. Новую кадампу на форуме уже, вроде, давненько не торгали. Из-за чего сыр-бор?

Руслан, Вы не согласны с мнением Далай-ламы? Это Ваше право, так же как и право других людей с этим мнением согласится. А вот убеждение с пеной у рта других в правоте своих взглядов - это уже фанатизм, что явно не считается чем-то положительным в буддизме - ни в тхераваде, ни в ваджраяне, ни в остальных течениях.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Да все просто. Пусть Руслан попрактикует эту самую НКТ, а потом мы посмотрим как его попрет.
Надеюсь живым хоть останется и не станет (вдруг) пожранной жертвой Ш.Г.

----------


## Dondhup

Мне  последователи "новой кадампы" взломали почтовый ящик и укари тем самым фотографий коренного Учителя. Одно это действие о многом говорит.
Сразу нарушение нескольких обетов начиная с протимокши. Хотя по сравнению с убийством буддийских монахов это цветочки.

Прежде чем писать такие сообщения, Руслан, хорошо бы как следует познакомиться с тибетским буддизмом, начинать с "Новоя кадампы" я вам не советую.

----------


## Ruslan

> В мире все относительно просто - у вас либо есть прямое знание по поставленному вопросу, либо вы доверяете авторитетному мнению (знанию).


Пардон, но кому доверять? В Ваджраяне Учитель - это все! Если у меня учитель Геше Келсанг, то почему мне ему не доверять?! Кто может сказать, что он не авторитетный учитель??? Неужели есть такие ламы, кто высказывался подобным образом?! Сомневаюсь, поскольку у Геше был не менее авторитетный учитель!

----------


## Ruslan

> Существует большая разница между учителем в тхераваде и ваджраяне.
> 
> Если бы вы ее понимали, то не сравнивали бы учителей с толпой.


Прежде всего, я прекрасно понимаю эту разницу, поскольку сам получал посвящения в Новой Кадампе! Однако, я не причисляю себя ни к каким традициям, поскольку вижу в этом прекрасный повод для очередных заблуждений! Будда не учил традициям! Я был весьма разочарован, когда наивно думая, что буддизм единственная ненасильственная религия, узнал о кровавых стычках между тибетскими традициями в период политический событий! Да и не только в Тибете это проявлялось! А по поводу учителей скажу следующее - неужели вы думаете, что все те, кто получил названия Геше, Ринпоче и т.д. (справедливости ради включаю сюда и Геше Келсана и Далай Ламу) действительно являются святыми и НЕ ЗЛОУПОТРЕБЛЯЮТ своим положением?! Извините, но само становление института Далай-лам уже вызывает определенные сомнения. Я не хочу критиковать Далай-ламу, но если уж быть объективным, то рассматривать нужно всех, а не только Келсана! Знаете, есть документальный фильм "Затерянное королевство Тибет", там рассказывается о том, как британские войска вторглись в Тибет и Лхассу. Так вот, опять неприятный момент - те тибетские бедняги, которые бросились под пули англичан, свято верили, что амулеты их защитят, а амулеты им щедро раздал Далай-лама! Опять-таки, согласно индийскому шпиону, который впервые под видом паломника проник в Лхассу мы узнаем, как всех обнаруженных шпионов свято казнили на месте, в "святой" Лхассе. Это в той-то Лхассе, которая считалась духовным центром Тибета. Печально такое узнавать.  :Cry:

----------


## Ruslan

> Да все просто. Пусть Руслан попрактикует эту самую НКТ, а потом мы посмотрим как его попрет.
> Надеюсь живым хоть останется и не станет (вдруг) пожранной жертвой Ш.Г.


Семль лет практикую и ничего не случилось! Поэтому то и заявляю правомочно, что многие люди, как кто-то выше сказал про меня, с пеной изо рта что-то доказывают сами того не зная. Вот тогда-то и начинаешь задумываться, а что им хорошего принесла их практика, если не имея собственного опыта в подобных вопросах они готовы поливать грязью и Келсана и всех практикующих?! Между прочим, хочу заметить, что лично общался с тибетским монахом Сангье из Другпа Кагью по поводу Новой Кадампы, так вот, он сказал, что в тибетских кругах считают книги Келсана высоко учеными (что, собственно, свойственно традиции Кадампа, Гелуг и Новая Кадампа). Не слышал я от него никаких резких высказываний и т.п. и свободно получил посвящение. Это по сравнению с нашими, коренными представтелями, которые практикуют уже многие годы, но могут с удивительным красноречием облить тебя грязью! Не буду кривить душой, правда, Саньге сказал, что лучше не практиковать самого Шугдена, но так он сказал же это с уважением и без критики самой Кадампы!

----------


## Ruslan

> Мне  последователи "новой кадампы" взломали почтовый ящик и укари тем самым фотографий коренного Учителя. Одно это действие о многом говорит.
> Сразу нарушение нескольких обетов начиная с протимокши. Хотя по сравнению с убийством буддийских монахов это цветочки.
> 
> Прежде чем писать такие сообщения, Руслан, хорошо бы как следует познакомиться с тибетским буддизмом, начинать с "Новоя кадампы" я вам не советую.


Я уже давно практикую тибетский буддизм и именно Новую Кадампу! Был и в Карма-кагью поначалу, но практикуемые там методы навевают мысли, что люди приходят туда исключительно поиграть с собственным воображением - экзотика ведь! По поводу того, что у вас взломали ящик - это не причина обобщать обвинения на всю школу! С таким же успехом можем вспомнить любого "достойного" учителя из тибетского или другого буддизма и с "чистой совестью" обвинить всех буддистов в подобных грехах. Кроме того, это конечно не оправдание сделанному, но все мы не святые. Как сказал Христос (и не важно, что это христианское высказывание)  "кто без греха, пусть первым кинет камень"! Вы же не станете утверждать, что не совершаете ошибок, никогда не гневаетесь и т.д.?!

----------


## Топпер

Руслан, простите, у вас  в традиции появилось не только "Тхеравада", а  и "Кадампа с Кагью". 
В связи с этим хотелось бы задать вопрос: а Будду вы кем считаете? Человеком который 
достиг Ниббаны 250 тыс. лет назад или же изначально-пробуждённым, который продемонстрировал нам упаю в виде просветления Готамы?

----------


## Ruslan

> Руслан, простите, у вас  в традиции появилось не только "Тхеравада", а  и "Кадампа с Кагью". 
> В связи с этим хотелось бы задать вопрос: а Будду вы кем считаете? Человеком который 
> достиг Ниббаны 250 тыс. лет назад или же изначально-пробуждённым, который продемонстрировал нам упаю в виде просветления Готамы?


Вы имели ввиду 2500 лет назад? Честно говоря, я склонен больше к тхеравадинской версии, но... что толку говорить о том, что сам лично не знаю?! Будет правильным сказать, что я исследую этот вопрос как и многие пункты буддизма. Более того, я стараюсь изучать разные традиции и сопоставлять! Я даже хочу познакомиться с некоторыми практиками йоги, с философией, чтобы наконец понять для себя, является ли Ваджраяна искажением изначальной формы буддизма или же необходимой трансформацией!

----------


## Топпер

Может быть тогда и начать с этой глобальной задачи? 
Всё же разборки между Далай-ламой и геше Келсангом Гьяцо - это весьма вторично по отношению к определению между Тхеравадой и Махаяной.

----------


## Ruslan

> Может быть тогда и начать с этой глобальной задачи? 
> Всё же разборки между Далай-ламой и геше Келсангом Гьяцо - это весьма вторично по отношению к определению между Тхеравадой и Махаяной.


Да вопрос не в разборках, а в том, как к тебе относятся когда ты говоришь, что практикуешь эту традицию. Я то против других традиций ничего не имею против!

----------


## Топпер

А это уже логическое продолжение упомянутого мной вопроса.
Ведь, если вы в Ваджраяне - вы приняли идею, что Далай-лама - воплощение Авалокитешвары и его мнение - это мнение Просветлённого. Геше же, простой человек.
А если вы вне Ваджраяны, то и геше Келсанг Гьяцо и Далай-лама для вас, по уровню на одной доске, соответственно с мнением последнего можно не соглашаться.
Из этого вырастает и разница в отношении к этим персонажам, и соответственно, к вам, как к стороннику одного из них.

----------


## Ruslan

> А это уже логическое продолжение упомянутого мной вопроса.
> Ведь, если вы в Ваджраяне - вы приняли идею, что Далай-лама - воплощение Авалокитешвары и его мнение - это мнение Просветлённого. Геше же, простой человек.
> А если вы вне Ваджраяны, то и геше Келсанг Гьяцо и Далай-лама для вас, по уровню на одной доске, соответственно с мнением последнего можно не соглашаться.
> Из этого вырастает и разница в отношении к этим персонажам, и соответственно, к вам, как к стороннику одного из них.


Ну, если рассуждать по-важраянски, то для практикующего его коренной Учитель - уже будда! Кроме того, как я отвечал кому-то, институт далай-лам был создан искусственно и, пусть простят меня все ваджраянские буддисты, но я не верю в то, что он - воплощение сострадания. Если проследить историю тибетского буддизма, то порой удивляешься, как много там говорят о сострадании и как мало осуществляют на практике!

----------


## Топпер

> Ну, если рассуждать по-важраянски, то для практикующего его коренной Учитель - уже будда! ... я не верю в то, что он - воплощение сострадания.


Мне кажется, что здесь есть некоторое противоречие.
Если Далай-лама коренной учитель для очень большого числа последователей Ваджраяны, то тогда он с их т.з. Будда. И, стало быть воплощение сострадания.

Тогда не понятно кем он является для геше Келсанга Гьяцо?
Неужели вначале он для него был воплощённым Авалокитешварой, а потом, когда отменил практику "того, кого нельзя называть" перестал таковым быть?
Или же геше изначально не считал Далай-ламу воплощением Авалокитешвары?

----------


## Ruslan

> Мне кажется, что здесь есть некоторое противоречие.
> Если Далай-лама коренной учитель для очень большого числа последователей Ваджраяны, то тогда он с их т.з. Будда. И, стало быть воплощение сострадания.
> 
> Тогда не понятно кем он является для геше Келсанга Гьяцо?
> Неужели вначале он для него был воплощённым Авалокитешварой, а потом, когда отменил практику "того, кого нельзя называть" перестал таковым быть?
> Или же геше изначально не считал Далай-ламу воплощением Авалокитешвары?


К сожалению, здесь я не могу ответить, но только строить догадки! Но, взять к примеру христианство - не все же принимают Папу за заместителя бога на земле?! В свое время появились те, кого назвали отступниками! В Тибете, с тех пор как Гелуг стала лидирующей школой, во главе которой (опуская панчен-ламу) стоял Далай-лама, вряд-ли кто отважился бы открыто выступить с сомнениями, что Далай-лама - не воплощение Авалокитешвары. Хотя, в буддизме махаяны всякий, кто хоть-сколько помогал народу назывался Авалокитешварой. Например, царь, Трисонг Децен, при котором буддизм получил широкое распространение, тоже назывался Авалоктешварой. Многие учителя назывались вторыми буддами и т.д. и т.п.

----------


## Топпер

> К сожалению, здесь я не могу ответить, но только строить догадки!


Тогда давайте пойдём от общего к частному:
1.Перевоплощения с т.з. всех буддийских традиций возможны.
2.Учители тоже могут перевоплощаться.

Здесь, я думаю, у нас не будет расхождений.

Далее появляются разногласия, ибо исходя из воззрений Тхеравады, Просветлённые уходят в Ниббану.
С т.з. Махаяны - они могут рождаться вновь и вновь.

Здесь уже требуется встать на одну из платформ.

Далее, если вы встали на платформу Ваджраяны вы должны признать один из вариантов либо:
1.Далай-лама - воплощение Просветлённого, 
2.вся Ваджраяна с институтами тулку не права. 
3.Ваджраяна в целом права, но институт тулку - ошибка.

Вы согласны с этим?

Далее, если вся Ваджраяна не права, то неправ будет и геше Келсанг Гьяцо, ибо он плоть от плоти этой традиции.

Если же Ваджраяна права и Далай-лама воплощение Авалокитешвары, то геше Келсанг Гьяцо идёт против мнения просветлённого. Что не есть гуд.

Если Ваджраяна права, но институт тулку ошибка, тогда надо сделать анализ где кроется эта ошибка.

И начинать исследовать эту ошибку нужно не с Далай-лам, а с первых тулку. Насколько я знаю, таковыми являются Кармапы.

Тогда вопрос: Кармапа, по вашему, - воплощение Просветлённого?




> В Тибете, с тех пор как Гелуг стала лидирующей школой, во главе которой (опуская панчен-ламу) стоял Далай-лама, вряд-ли кто отважился бы открыто выступить с сомнениями, что Далай-лама - не воплощение Авалокитешвары.


А здесь вы меняете местами причину и следствие. Не в результате силовой экспансии Далай-лам стали считать воплощениями Авалокитешвары. Напротив, сначала объявили тулку, а уже затем, была силовая часть.

----------


## Lhazin

> Прежде всего, я прекрасно понимаю эту разницу, поскольку сам получал посвящения в Новой Кадампе!


Хорошо. Начнем с того, что Новая Кадампа - это школа Гелуг. 
Надеюсь, Вы помните каким значением и авторитетом пользуется в этой школе ЕС Далай Лама? Тогда о чем спорим? :Confused:

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Это все развод. Руслан изначально был шугденистом, но ввел в заблуждение нас указав сначала только Тхераваду - оно и понятно.
Считаю на БФ не место последователю секты Шугдена. Вспомните зверское убийство одного уважаемого Учителя последователями этого страшного культа.

То, что Руслан изначально со злыми намерениями ввел нас в заблуждение о себе и вовлекает посетителей в этот разговор говорит о том, что его ум заморочен шугден гьялпо.

Предлагаю бессрочный бан последователям почти "сатанинского" культа.

----------


## Dondhup

> Я уже давно практикую тибетский буддизм и именно Новую Кадампу! Был и в Карма-кагью поначалу, но практикуемые там методы навевают мысли, что люди приходят туда исключительно поиграть с собственным воображением - экзотика ведь! По поводу того, что у вас взломали ящик - это не причина обобщать обвинения на всю школу! С таким же успехом можем вспомнить любого "достойного" учителя из тибетского или другого буддизма и с "чистой совестью" обвинить всех буддистов в подобных грехах. Кроме того, это конечно не оправдание сделанному, но все мы не святые. Как сказал Христос (и не важно, что это христианское высказывание)  "кто без греха, пусть первым кинет камень"! Вы же не станете утверждать, что не совершаете ошибок, никогда не гневаетесь и т.д.?!


"Новая Кадампа" это не школа и не буддизм, это секта. Вас ввели в заблуждение.
Вы присоединились к людям, убивающим буддийский монахов.
Жаль, что это появилось в России.

"Предлагаю бессрочный бан последователям почти "сатанинского" культа."
Я полностью с этим согласен.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Интересно, а если Руслану сходить на ванг Ваджракилаи?

----------


## Dondhup

Я бы посоветовал ему Ламрим слушать и практиковать, а не ванги получать, что бы понять разницу между чистой Дхармой и сектантскими взглядами.

----------


## До

Извиняюсь за оффтопик.



> Далее появляются разногласия, ибо исходя из воззрений Тхеравады, Просветлённые уходят в Ниббану.


А вот в дхатаках бодхисатта был учеником другого будды - почему же он не просветлился и не стал _тогда_ арахантом, или возвращающимся один раз, или хотябы вошедшим в поток? Выходит он не практиковал? Что же он делал?

----------


## Ersh

В общем так. Новолй Кадампы здесь не было, нет, и не будет. По крайней мере, пока ЕСДЛ не изменит своего мнения.

----------


## Топпер

> Извиняюсь за оффтопик.
> 
> А вот в дхатаках бодхисатта был учеником другого будды - почему же он не просветлился и не стал _тогда_ арахатом или возвращающимся один раз? Выходит он не практиковал? Что же он делал?


Потому, что он бы Бодхисаттой.  :Smilie: 
Бодхисатты идут не путём архатов. Архаты полностью просветлённые - Савакабудды. Бодхисатты - не просветлённые существа.

----------


## Huandi

> Архаты полностью просветлённые - Савакабудды. Бодхисатты - не просветлённые существа.


Архаты пресекают корни рождения в Сансаре, бодхисаттвы не пресекают. В этом разница. А не в красивом западном слове "просветленные".

----------


## Топпер

Нет. В Тхераваде Архаты - это достигшие Ниббаны, а Бодхисатты - только идут к достижению Ниббаны.

----------


## Huandi

> Нет. В Тхераваде Архаты - это достигшие Ниббаны, а Бодхисатты - только идут к достижению Ниббаны.


Странное возражение. Нельзя достичь Ниббаны, не пресекая сансарные корни. 

Пресечение сансарных причин и достижение Ниббаны соотносятся как причина и следствие.

----------


## Топпер

Значит, просто я не понял выражение.

----------


## Huandi

Бодхисаттва не осуществляет практику, ведущую к прекращению Сансары, не прекращает ее причины. А накапливает заслуги и развивает способности. Вопрос может быть только в том - мог ли Шакьямуни при желании стать архатом уже при прошлом Будде, и был ли его выбор осознанным? Я думаю - да - это сознательный выбор.

----------


## Ruslan

> Тогда давайте пойдём от общего к частному:
> 
> 
> Далее, если вы встали на платформу Ваджраяны вы должны признать один из вариантов либо:
> 1.Далай-лама - воплощение Просветлённого, 
> 2.вся Ваджраяна с институтами тулку не права. 
> 3.Ваджраяна в целом права, но институт тулку - ошибка.
> 
> Вы согласны с этим?
> ...


По поводу этого не буду спорить - к сожалению такие сомнения тоже закрадываются. Я слышал про разных тулку, которые перевоплощения Просветленных мастеров и которые, по-идее, должны помнить свои прошлые перерождения. Однако я немного слышал историй о том, чтобы они реально вспоминали свои прошлые жизни и т.д. Фактически, многие начинают свой путь заново - такой вывод следует из прочтения биографий некоторых современных мастеров, которые якобы тулку. 

Любопытно, что в наше время, вместо того, чтобы практиковать саму Дхарму, приходится выяснять где ложь, а где правда.

----------


## Ruslan

> Хорошо. Начнем с того, что Новая Кадампа - это школа Гелуг. 
> Надеюсь, Вы помните каким значением и авторитетом пользуется в этой школе ЕС Далай Лама? Тогда о чем спорим?


Извините, но Коренной учитель пользуется еще большим авторитетом для каждого практикующего, а у далай-ламы и Келсана был общий учитель с большой репутацией, который и передал практику Шугдена. Если Далай-лама вправе по своему усмотрению отказываться от практик своего учителя и тем самым ставить его авторитет под сомнение, то почему бы не поставить под сомнение авторитет и самого Далай-ламы?!!! Ведь Коренной учитель в тибетском буддизме - это все! Даже Миларепе в пещере, когда ему явилась демоница, никакие практики Защитников не помогли, но только практика Гуру-йоги! Кроме того, вспомним также, что Гелуг восходит к Старой Кадампе, когда далай-лам и в помине не было! Но практика же существовала!!!

----------


## Ruslan

- 


> Это все развод. Руслан изначально был шугденистом, но ввел в заблуждение нас указав сначала только Тхераваду - оно и понятно.
> 
> Во-первых, я представил себя тхеравадином, поскольку с этой шлолы я начинал и к ней у меня меньше всего сомнений!
> 
> Во-вторых, я не принадлежу ни к какой традиции, но поскольку, чтобы зарегиться на форуме нужно ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО написать свою традицию (а я считаю, что Дхарма - не принадлежность традиций), я написал ту традицию, которой больше всего доверяю.
> 
> Далее, уже сами ваши слова демонстрируют предвзятое отношение к любому лицу, практикующему в традиции Новой Кадампы - это как раз та проблема, о которой я говорил - абсолютная нетерпимость и жесткость взглядов. Более всего удивляет, как люди с подобным отношением могут счтитать себя практикующими Ваджраяны, в которой бодхичитта играет огромнейшую роль?! Или мы забыли о таком понятии как сострадание ко всем существам и зарылись в красивые философские беседы и медитации?! 
> 
> Меня это не удивляет, поскольку, последнее время я начал замечать, что в кругах буддистов есть много знатоков буддизма и мало тех, кто практикует Дхарму!
> ...


А если бы сейчас были средние века, вы бы предложили поставить меня к столбу и сжечь, как еретика??? Вот так люди и становятся рабами своих взглядов!

----------


## Ruslan

> Я бы посоветовал ему Ламрим слушать и практиковать, а не ванги получать, что бы понять разницу между чистой Дхармой и сектантскими взглядами.


Учения Келсана - это и есть тот же самый Ламрим и я повторяю, что ВНЕ традиции Новая Кадампа МНОГИЕ тибетские учителя положительно отзываются о книгах Келсана (исключая Шугдена, практики которого никогда не входили в сам Ламрим)

----------


## Yeshe

> А если бы сейчас были средние века, вы бы предложили поставить меня к столбу и сжечь, как еретика???


 не передергивайте, Руслан, вы не знаете, где [бы] вы были в средние века. И никому не дано такого знания, по крайней мере из простых людей. И потому не имеет смысла сразу изображать из себя мученика, а форум инквизицией - вас никто не сжигает. Сейчас даже открытых сатанистов не только не сжигают, но даже и не судят. 

Разговор был о том, что есть пути надежные и ненадежные. Проверить путь большинство людей не могут сами, потому верят учителям. И если те говорят, что путь ненадежный или проблемный, то это не значит, что этим путем нельзя пройти к освобождению, но просто больше вероятности зайти не туда. Как например есть некоторая вероятность, что прыгнув с пятиэтажки вы не разобъетесь, но вероятность этого в общем невелика. Может вам повезло, а другому не повезет, а вы в общем будете некоторым образом ответственны за то, что сбили человека на опасный путь.

----------


## Топпер

> Бодхисаттва не осуществляет практику, ведущую к прекращению Сансары, не прекращает ее причины. А накапливает заслуги и развивает способности. Вопрос может быть только в том - мог ли Шакьямуни при желании стать архатом уже при прошлом Будде, и был ли его выбор осознанным? Я думаю - да - это сознательный выбор.


На определённом этапе действительно приходится выбирать между архатством сейчас и буддством в будущем. Не зря же существуют обеты Бодхисатты. Но сдалав такой выбор Бодхисатты не проникают окончательно в три характеристики существования и пр. т.е. всё же остаются омрачёнными.

----------


## Топпер

Доброе утро.



> Не совсем. Не знаю про институт тулку, но говоря об институте Далай-ламы могу с уверенностью сказать, что его не существовала, когда Ваджраяна уже была! Значит это уже последующее нововведение!


Из вашего ответа заключаю, что вы придерживаетесь варианта "3" -"ваджраяна в целом верна, но институт тулку - ошибка". Ок.

Как я уже писал выше, исследование этого вопроса надо начинать с момента появления тулку, а это произошло в Кагью: Второй Кармапа, Карма Пакши (1204—1283), был первым учителем, признанным как тулку, лама-перерожденец. 

И здесь мы опять встаём перед вопросом обоснования подобного "процесса". 
Если мы встали на позицию Ваджраяны в целом, то уже не можем отрицать, что Бодхисаттвы и Будды могут перерождаться по своему желанию, а так же производить свои нирманакаи на уровне кама-локи.
Также мы можем *допустить*, что любой лама может быть подобной нирманакаей, а так же можем *допустить,* что любой лама может обрести просветление с стать Буддой (и в этом случае так же произвести нирманакаю).

Вопрос в этом случае упирается в то, как нам понять, какой учитель достиг подобного уровня.
*Как вы считаете, по какому критерию можно это определить?*



> Кроме того, если исходить из логики, то Просветленные или даже такие Бодхисаттвы, как Авалокитешвара, насколько мне помнится, не совершают ошибок.


Но они могут обучать при помощи упая - искуссного метода. В этом случае их действия могут выглядеть нелогичными с т.з. обычного человека, ибо он видит не столь далеко, как они и не столь глубоко.
Но здесь нам вначале, всё же нужно понять, кто же является просветлённым. Только поняв это, мы можем решить кто перед нами: мудрец или младенец.



> Далай-лама же (я просто константирую факт) не однократно допускал всевозможные ошибки: 1. Практика Шугдена и последующее признание того, что он заблуждался, когда выполнял эту практику.


Здесь возможны варианты:
1.Далай-лама ошибался
2.Далай-лама являл упаю.

Опять же, для ответа, вначале необходимо понять, кто такие тулку, а затем (при положительном ответе) примерить подходит ли это звание к Далай-ламе. Без этого мы не сможем сделать правильных выводов.



> 2. Мне сказал друг из другой тибетской школы, что при выборе Кармапы, Далай-лама сперва выбрал одного, а потом вдруг изменил свое решение и признал китайского Кармапу. Кроме того, я что-то не помню, чтобы просветленные обращались к оракулам в решении определенных проблем!


Честно говоря, ничего не слышал об подобном инциденте.



> Я слышал про разных тулку, которые перевоплощения Просветленных мастеров и которые, по-идее, должны помнить свои прошлые перерождения. Однако я немного слышал историй о том, чтобы они реально вспоминали свои прошлые жизни и т.д. Фактически, многие начинают свой путь заново - такой вывод следует из прочтения биографий некоторых современных мастеров, которые якобы тулку.


Стандартный ответ здесь тот же: они являют упаю, представая перед нами в образе простых смертных, дабы своим примером сподвергнуть людей к практике.



> Кроме того, вспомним также, что Гелуг восходит к Старой Кадампе, когда далай-лам и в помине не было! Но практика же существовала!!!


Вот, что написаоно по поводу возникновения практики Шукдена в Википедии:В следующем году воды-змеи, в 1653 г. н. э., в день десятого числа третьего монгольского месяца, когда Далай-лама находился на обратном пути в Тибет, по дороге в местности под названием Таикхар Его нагнали посланцы Императора с золотым письмом и печатью с выгравированными на ней буквами на четырех языках, гласящими «Печать Всеведаюшего Ваджрадхары Далай-ламы, Владыки Учения Будды в выдающемся широком пространстве Мирного Будды На Западе». Таково было поднесенное ему звание. «Далай» на монгольском языке значит «великий», «Высший» или «океан». Слово «Лама» было оставлено но старому на тибетском языке. Таким образом ясно, что он получил имя Ламы Великого, Высшего или Ламы-Океана. На протяжении всего обратного пути он совер¬шал добрые деяния в двух сферах, помещая всех, кого слышал, видел, вспоминал либо касался его, в Чистые Земли Пользы и Блаженства. В конце пути он поместил стопы на золотой трон Великого дворца Поталы. В год дерева-лошади 1654 г. н. э. Гушри Хан Тэнзин Чёгьель покинул тело в возрасте 73 лет. Его сыну Тензин Дордже было даровано Императором положение Царя-дахэна. 

Также, на пятнадцатый год правления регента Сёнам Чёпеля, в одиннацатый рабджунг огня-обезьяны, и 1656 г. н. э. из зависти был убит невиновным воплощенец из Верхней Комнаты Дрепунга Дракпа Гьялцен; ему в горло впихнули кхадак. Сразу же после смерти он обернулся свирепым духом, называемым Дёль Гьелпо, и стал творить различные препятствия, Нанося чрезвычайный вред обитателям Дворца Гандэн и т.п. Согласно распоряжению Его Святейшества, сакьяссский Дакчен Сёнам Ринчен связал его клятвой, и таким образом тот стал известен как Дордже Шукден, на которого в наши дни полагается большинство почитаемых покровителей, приверженных Гелук, как на охранителя. Регент Сёнам Чёпель правил 17 лет и в году земли-собаки, в 1658 г. н. э. покинул тело в Лхаден Лабран.

----------


## Поляков

> Вот, что написаоно по поводу возникновения практики Шукдена в Википедии


Это что, все серьезно-серьезно?  :EEK!:  По стилистике напоминает прогоны из Diablo.

----------


## Топпер

Ну...... насколько я понимаю, в это верят.

----------


## Dondhup

Руслан, последователи Шугтена убили монахов причем линии гелуг, а не наоборот. 
Скорее нам русским гелугпинцам стоит ожидать от шугтенистов насильственных действий, с чем я собственно уже столкнулся. 

Прежде чем говорить что в Ваджраяне Учитель это все, необходимо правильно выбрать Учителя. Нельзя учиться у кого попало. А что касается книжек геше Келсана, то в силу полученного образования геше конечно может писать хорошие книжки, но как мне показали монахи Дрепунга там сразу бросается в глаза один изъян - геше ставит себя в один ряд с Буддой Шакьямуни и Буддой Цонкапой. Мара тоже может излагать с виду хорошую Дхарму но постепенно уводить с пути. Прецеденты были. 

И нельзя практиковать мирского  Дхармапалу как йдама.

В основе культа Шугтена сейчас лежит сектантское отношение к буддизму, что НК лучшая школа. А сектанство - это огромная опастность для буддиста. 
Вот Вы негативно высказались о методах кагью, но практикуя эти методы которые по сути ничем не отличаются от практикуемых в гелуг или сакья многие монахи и йогины достигли состояния Будды. 

В линии кадампа очень была развита практика обмена себя на другого, если посмотреть что делают шугтеКелсанаты то ясно, что называть себя НК они занимаються большой ложью, посколько ни о каком обмене себя на другого и речи не идет.

----------


## Вова Л.

> а Будду вы кем считаете? Человеком который 
> достиг Ниббаны 250 тыс. лет назад или же изначально-пробуждённым, который продемонстрировал нам упаю в виде просветления Готамы?


А где написано что Будда "изначально пробужденный"? Насколько я понимаю, то согласно махаяне, он достиг просветления много-много лет тому назад, еще до Бодхгаи, но до этого Будда тоже учился, практиковал и т.д.

----------


## Топпер

> А где написано что Будда "изначально пробужденный"? Насколько я понимаю, то согласно махаяне, он достиг просветления много-много лет тому назад, еще до Бодхгаи, но до этого Будда тоже учился, практиковал и т.д.


Или так. 
Хотя здесь тоже можно сказать, что и тогда он являл упаю, будучи Просветлённым.
(опять же, не забудем про Будд семейства. Их лидеры, по сути, не были нирманакаями)

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Если Далай-лама вправе по своему усмотрению отказываться от практик своего учителя и тем самым ставить его авторитет под сомнение, то почему бы не поставить под сомнение авторитет и самого Далай-ламы?!!! Кроме того, вспомним также, что Гелуг восходит к Старой Кадампе, когда далай-лам и в помине не было! Но практика же существовала!!!


Хочу обратить внимание, что были нарушены правила форума, а именно критика и неуважительное отношение к Учителям.

У меня просьба к модераторам не предоставлять свободную трибуну пиарщикам  деструктивной секты, а нещадно банить всех одержимых духом злобного Гьялпо Ш. Этот культ осудил не только Е.С. Далай-лама, но высочайшие авторитеты из школы Кагью, Ньингма и др. Те кто в курсе знают, а вот остальных я бы хотел предостеречь, что любые контакты с этой группой чреваты потерей не только физического здоровья, но также к могут привести к одержанию, суициду и сумашествию. Прецеденты были. Это опасно и заразно!

----------


## Huandi

> Этот культ осудил не только Е.С. Далай-лама, но высочайшие авторитеты из школы Кагью, Ньингма и др.


Это как раз неудивительно - Шугден ведь раньше считался защитником чистоты линии  Гелуг.

----------


## Топпер

> У меня просьба к модераторам не предоставлять свободную трибуну пиарщикам  деструктивной секты, а нещадно банить всех одержимых духом злобного Гьялпо Ш. Этот культ осудил не только Е.С. Далай-лама, но высочайшие авторитеты из школы Кагью, Ньингма и др.


Вообще хотелось бы разобраться, чем так страшен тот, кого нельзя называть.

Вот у меня вопрос: кроме расхождений в практике Шугдена, есть ещё, какие-либо * реальные доктринальные* претензии к Новой Кадампе?

----------


## Вова Л.

> Или так. 
> Хотя здесь тоже можно сказать, что и тогда он являл упаю, будучи Просветлённым.


Так можно сказать, но все-таки это не изначально-просветленный




> (опять же, не забудем про Будд семейства. Их лидеры, по сути, не были нирманакаями)


Это сложная тема - я тут не до конца разбираюсь. Но говорится, к примеру, что Будда Амитаба взял обет создать чистую землю, еще не будучи просветленным и даже указывается его имя - бодхисаттва Дхармакара.

----------


## Топпер

Опять же Ваджрадхара или Адибудда. Он в принципе не был непросветлённым.

----------


## Huandi

Думаю, Адибудду правильнее понимать в том же ключе, как вечность Дхармы. А не как некое существо, максимально приближенное к монотеистическому Богу.

----------


## Топпер

Потому я и написал о Буддах, которые извечно просветлены.

----------


## До

> Думаю, Адибудду правильнее понимать в том же ключе, как вечность Дхармы. А не как некое существо, максимально приближенное к монотеистическому Богу.


Может "изначальный будда", это персонифицированная фразеология татхагатагарбхизма?

----------


## Huandi

> Может "изначальный будда", это персонифицированная фразеология татхагатагарбхизма?


Не думаю, что там даже есть персонификация.

----------


## Aleksey L.

Adibuddha
любопытные исследования проф.Туччи: 
http://thesoi.ru/150//www/tucci-guhya.htm

----------


## Ruslan

Прежде чем говорить что в Ваджраяне Учитель это все, необходимо правильно выбрать Учителя. Нельзя учиться у кого попало. А что касается книжек геше Келсана, то в силу полученного образования геше конечно может писать хорошие книжки, но как мне показали монахи Дрепунга там сразу бросается в глаза один изъян - геше ставит себя в один ряд с Буддой Шакьямуни и Буддой Цонкапой. Мара тоже может излагать с виду хорошую Дхарму но постепенно уводить с пути. Прецеденты были. 

И нельзя практиковать мирского  Дхармапалу как йдама.

В основе культа Шугтена сейчас лежит сектантское отношение к буддизму, что НК лучшая школа. А сектанство - это огромная опастность для буддиста. 
Вот Вы негативно высказались о методах кагью, но практикуя эти методы которые по сути ничем не отличаются от практикуемых в гелуг или сакья многие монахи и йогины достигли состояния Будды. 

В линии кадампа очень была развита практика обмена себя на другого, если посмотреть что делают шугтеКелсанаты то ясно, что называть себя НК они занимаються большой ложью, посколько ни о каком обмене себя на другого и речи не идет.[/QUOTE]

Уважаемый Чжамьян Дондуп, слова очень часто вводят нас в заблуждение. Просто хочу сказать, что я нисколько не критиковал методы САМОЙ Кагью! Наоборот, из тибетских школ эта вызывает у меня наибольшее восхищение! По крайней мере, если вспоминать такого Великого Йогина, как Миларепу. Но я критикую современных последователей или, вернее, то, как они подходят к практике. Я был в центре КАРМА-КАГЬЮ несколько лет назад и мне совершенно не внушил доверия тот расхлябанный подход, который там практиковали. Хотя, я могу ошибаться в том, что там присутствовало много любопытных и жаждущих экзотики студентов, которые не так уж искренне стремятся к Практике!

По поводу Учителя - я согласен, даже в Ламриме (впрочем и в книгах Келсана) упоминается о необходимости проверить Учителя! Но тут одна проблема - чтобы проверить Учителя я УЖЕ должен обладать не абы какими познаниями в Дхарме, но приходят-то туда люди, которые часто всего-лишь новички! Кроме того, насколько мне известно, коли уже принял учителя, ты не можешь его просто так оставить, даже если его практика не совсем чиста! К сожалению не могу процитировать, в каких источниках это вычитал. Возможно в Ламриме или в другом трактате. Так или иначе там подчеркивается, что просто не нужно слудовать плохим поучениям и примерам такого учителя, а дхарму можно получить даже от него! Я чистал сутры (в данном случае Махаянские), в которых упоминалось об одной из прошлых жизней Будды, в которой он пожертвовал своим царством, женой и детьми ради того, чтобы получить Дхарму. Причем Дхарму у учителя, который впоследствии издевался над его женой и детьми (они были его рабами). Впоследствии, этот учитель родился его злонамеренным двоюродным братом Девадаттой. Я просто хочу сказать, что даже от плохого учителя можно получить Дхарму! Честно говоря, я прочитал почти все книги Келсана, но нигде не видел, чтобы он писал, что он - Будда или говорил прямо - я достиг просветления. Однако, в Гуру-йоге и многих ваджраянских практиках имеется тенденция визуализировать своего коренного Учителя едиными с Буддой и, поэтому, здесь ученик может считать Келсана (как и другого коренного Учителя) буддой. Это специфика Ваджраяны. В Высших Тантрах Гуру вообще считается четвертой драгоценностью и даже более важной, чем будды и бодхисаттвы! Это не я придумал. Наконец, для спокойствия души всех присутствующих, хочу сказать, что я НЕ имею посвящения в Дордже Шугдена, хоть и практикую в этой (и НЕ ТОЛЬКО в этой) традиции! 

Я просто говорю о необходимости уважения. Так что, пусть мы ВСЕ избавимся от своих заблуждений и не собъемся с Пути!  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Ruslan

> Хочу обратить внимание, что были нарушены правила форума, а именно критика и неуважительное отношение к Учителям.
> 
> У меня просьба к модераторам не предоставлять свободную трибуну пиарщикам  деструктивной секты, а нещадно банить всех одержимых духом злобного Гьялпо Ш. Этот культ осудил не только Е.С. Далай-лама, но высочайшие авторитеты из школы Кагью, Ньингма и др. Те кто в курсе знают, а вот остальных я бы хотел предостеречь, что любые контакты с этой группой чреваты потерей не только физического здоровья, но также к могут привести к одержанию, суициду и сумашествию. Прецеденты были. Это опасно и заразно!


Самые опасные это люди с ограниченными взглядами, которые смотрят только туда, куда им указывает чей-то палец и кто не хочет нисколечки напрягать собственных мозгов. Меня уже не один "добропорядочный" практикующий из местных обвинил в сатанизме, одержании, зле и т.д. Это при том, что люди не знают, получал ли я посвящение Шугдена или он действует как чахоточный вирус, передаваясь по воздуху?! В данный момент я наблюдаю только жесткую критику и сострадательное, чисто бодхисаттвенское "забанить", "запретить", "не допускать" и т.д. Да, давайте всем глотки позатыкаем и пусть говорят только то, что мы хоти слушать! Знаете, так люди доходят до диктаторства! Вы себя хоть слышите??? Кроме того, если Шугден - это был реально практикующий лама, при том в Потале, которго убили, то о чем тут можно говорить?! В сердце самой Гелуг произошло убийство, но клеймят сейчас во всем нездоровом только Новую Кадампу. Давайте тогда и саму Гелуг заклеймим! А как же? Там уже тогда распространилось, и все последующие гелугпинцы и кто имел с ними с ними дело или беседовал заражены другими злыми духами! Ребята - это все бред! Я подчеркиваю - не надо обобщать иначе так можно дойти до самого Будды и обвинить его в том, что мы еще здесь, в сансаре собственных предрассудков и невежества!

----------


## Ruslan

> Думаю, Адибудду правильнее понимать в том же ключе, как вечность Дхармы. А не как некое существо, максимально приближенное к монотеистическому Богу.


Любопытно заметить, что в одной из тхеравадинских сутр Будда сказал, что тот, кто рассматривает его как обладающего 32 главными признаками и 80-ю меньшими - тот не видит Будду, но если человек рассматривает Будду как не-"я", бессамостность, то тогда он действительно видит Будду. Не-"я" - это же и есть вечная Дхарма (Истина). В каком-то смысле это сопоставимо с понятием извечного Адибудды (как НЕ-существа).

----------


## Dondhup

Руслан, я думаю, что если Вы будете продолжать в том же духе, то Вас обязательно забанят.
Я уже замечал, что последователи НК и Ш любят заниматься разборками и пустыми спорами, прям как политики. Со стороны это видно очень хорошо.

----------


## Ruslan

> Руслан, я думаю, что если Вы будете продолжать в том же духе, то Вас обязательно забанят.
> Я уже замечал, что последователи НК и Ш любят заниматься разборками и пустыми спорами, прям как политики. Со стороны это видно очень хорошо.


Извините, но как можно сохранять молчание, когда с первых же дней тебя называют приспешником сатаны? Как тут не опровергать подобные ложные утверждения?! Кто из участников форума знает меня лично, чтобы такое утверждать?! Разве Дхарма поощряет клевету? Нет. Весь вопрос в том, что как только ты сказал, что ты практиковал или практикуешь в Новой Кадампе, к тебе относятся как к какой-то заразе! Ну неужели вы считаете такой подход правильным???

----------


## До

> Любопытно заметить, что в одной из тхеравадинских сутр Будда сказал, что тот, кто рассматривает его как обладающего 32 главными признаками и 80-ю меньшими - тот не видит Будду, но если человек рассматривает Будду как не-"я", бессамостность, то тогда он действительно видит Будду.


Пожалуйста скажите в какой.






> Разве Дхарма поощряет клевету? Нет. Весь вопрос в том, что как только ты сказал, что ты практиковал или практикуешь в Новой Кадампе, к тебе относятся как к какой-то заразе! Ну неужели вы считаете такой подход правильным???


А вот, например, Аумсинрикё считать сектой тоже не нормально?




> Извините, но как можно сохранять молчание, когда с первых же дней тебя называют приспешником сатаны? Как тут не опровергать подобные ложные утверждения?! Кто из участников форума знает меня лично, чтобы такое утверждать?!


Допустим кто-то попал в Аумсинрикё, как он может сохранять молчание, ведь он такой хороший, а его причисляют к террористам?

----------


## Ruslan

Каждый имеет право на свои взгляды, веру и практику, и в буддизме это особо важно! Высказываясь негативно о Далай-ламе я делал так лишь чтобы показать, что всякая монета имеет две стороны - всякий вопрос можно рассматривать с двух сторон (а то и с трех, четырех и т.д.), и если начинается ярая критика с явным неуважением ("последователь культа сатаны") к какой-то одной школе, то эту критику можно направить и на другую, третью и т.д. Поскольку все мы здесь (как хочется в это верить) практикуем Дхарму, различия во взглядах и практиках не должны становиться причиной нетерпимого отношения. Бодхисаттва должен относиться равностно ко всем живым существам! Это же корень буддизма Махаяны и Ваджраяны! Если же люди так не поступают, то это противоречит самой бодхичитте и является дурным признаком! Я ничего не имею против других школ буддизма (посещаю разные традиции - везде есть у кого поучиться), но лишь против односторонней критики, когда утверждают "только мы правы, поскольку нас больше, а если вы не согласны - подите вон!". На этом закончим. 

С уважением ко всем!

----------


## Ruslan

> Пожалуйста скажите в какой.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> А вот, например, Аумсинрикё считать сектой тоже не нормально?
> 
> 
> Допустим кто-то попал в Аумсинрикё, как он может сохранять молчание, ведь он такой хороший, а его причисляют к террористам?


О том, что это секта можно судить по их поступкам, а не взглядам и практикам! Их поступки сами по себе уже были разрушительными, что и является злом! Но там же были конкретные проявления негативности - террорестические!

По поводу сутры - не скажу. Передо мной стопка сутр, но я не запоминаю в каких читал те или иные отрывки, хотя точно помню, что в тхеравадинской! На будущее надо будет, похоже, записывать источник подобных любопытных пассажей. Попробуйте на тхеравадинском форуме спросить или зайти на www.e-sangha.com - может там кто-то знает!  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

Доброе утро.



> Пожалуйста скажите в какой.


Скорее всего речь идёт об Анурадха сутте:



> - Как по твоему мнению, Анурадха, считаешь ли ты форму Татхагатой?
> - Нет, почтенный.
> - Как по твоему мнению, Анурадха, видишь ли ты Татхагату в форме?
> - Нет, почтенный.
> - Видишь ли ты Татхагату вне формы?
> - Нет, почтенный.
> - Видишь ли ты Татхагату в чувствах, распознавании, конструировании и сознании?
> - Нет, почтенный.
> - Как по твоему мнению, Анурадха, считаешь ли ты, что лишённое формы, лишённое чувства, лишённое распознавания (saññā), лишённое конструирования (sańkhārā) и лишённое сознания и есть Татхагата?
> ...


И о Ваджраччхедика Праджня-Парамита Сутре из Махаяны.



> Субхути, как ты думаешь, можно ли по тридцати двум телесным признакам распознать Так Приходящего?”
> 
> “Нет о Превосходнейший в Мире, нельзя по тридцати двум телесным признакам распознать Так Приходящего. И по какой причине? Так Приходящий учил о тридцати двух признаках как о не-признаках. Это и называют тридцатью двумя признаками”.

----------


## Dondhup

Проблемы. Дорже Шугден. Жизнь сложна. ("Буддизм России" № 31, с. 66-67).
(21.01.2005)
В июне 1999 г. магазины духовной литературы в Москве и родственные им заведения: клубы и т.д., а также соответствующие московские газеты были наводнены объявлениями о появлении в России новой буддийской традиции.

"Буддизм традиции "Новая Кадампа" – в России
Геше Келсанг Гьяцо, основатель традиции "Новая Кадампа", родился в Тибете в 1931 году и в 8-летнем возрасте стал буддийским монахом. Он обучался у многих опытных наставников, в том числе у Тричжанг Ринпоче. Покинув Тибет в 1959 году, последующие 18 лет он посвятил в основном медитативной практике. В 1977 году геше Келсанг был приглашен в Англию и 10 лет преподавал в Манджушри, крупном буддийском центре на северо-востоке Англии. В январе 1987 года он приступил к 3-летнему ритриту в Шотландии. Затем геше Келсанг основал традицию Новая Кадампа, придавшую четкую направленность всем центрам под его духовным руководством. За последние 8 лет традиция быстро распространилась, и ныне существует около 300 центров в 20 странах.
Ядро традиции составляют три учебные программы, самая интенсивная из них – программа подготовки буддийских учителей. Эта программа рассчитана на несколько лет. В настоящее время учителями являются в основном англичане, но во многих странах проходят подготовку ученики, которые возьмут на себя ответственность за дальнейшее развитие традиции.
Буддийский монах Ген Шераб (представитель геше Келсанга в России) подготовил многих учителей в Голландии, Бельгии и Франции.
Ген Шераб проведет лекционно-практический курс..."

Реальные коллизии жизни зачастую оказываются неожиданнее и сложнее, чем самые изысканные повороты нашей фантазии. Геше Келзанг Гьяцо, ученик Триджанга Ринпоче (младшего учителя Далай-ламы) – превосходный знаток Дхармы, живущий в Англии, известен целым рядом замечательных книг – лекций по центральным темам буддийского учения, тщательно, грамотно и с любовью изданных его учениками. Здесь и его комментарии на Бодхичарья-аватару Шантидевы, и на Сутру сердца Праджняпарамиты, и на Мадхъямика-аватару, и на Ритуал почитания Учителя (Гуру-йогу), и на ваджраянские циклы материнских тантр. Смотрите: все, над чем работают в школе Гелуг, на Западе уже сделано?! – казалось бы, бери и пользуйся! Плюс действующая система буддийского образования, к которой тоже можно подключиться. Но...
Но, если приглядеться внимательнее к организации, созданной геше (а называется она "Новая Кадампа"), начинаешь чувствовать себя несколько странно. Уже само название это вызывает вопрос: "кадам", школа, основанная Атишей, со времен Чже Цонкапы называется "гелуг". Следовательно, уже название школы дост. Келзанг Гьяцо противопоставляется ныне действующей церкви Гелуг. Далее, почти в каждой книге изд-ва "Тхарпа", принадлежащего "Новой Кадампе", есть материал о Духе-Защитнике – Дорчже Шугдене (подробнее см. наши материалы в прошлых номерах "БР") – воплощении средневековых сектантских идей и непримиримых позиций, публичное почитание которого в последнее десятилетие всё интенсивнее осуждается Его Святейшеством Далай-ламой.
Сейчас уже индийская полиция установила, что, как и предполагалось, именно тибетские поклонники Дорчже Шугдена совершили убийство директора философской школы в Дхарамсале – дост. Ловсан Гьяцо и двух его учеников (подробнее см. наш материал в "БР". Весна 1997, № 27). По сообщению тибетских источников, полицией был найден список лам из 18 имен, которых намеревались убить заговорщики, в их числе есть и Далай-лама, заботу о безопасности которого тибетскому правительству пришлось утроить.
Разумеется, никто не обвиняет самого геше Келзанг Гьяцо в совершении или инспирировании этих преступлений, однако моральная ответственность за происшедшую трагедию не может быть снята ни с одного из лидеров секты.
Теперь, когда начинается реклама деятельности секты "Новая Кадампа" в России, мы настоятельно рекомендуем тем, кто, привлеченный словами "Тибет", "буддизм" и т.п., придет по объявлению слушать лекции Ген Шераба (представителя геше Келсанга в России): имейте в виду, что Вас будут вербовать в изолированную экстремистскую секту, парадоксально сочетающую формально прекрасную систему буддийского образования с деятельностью, содержательно направленной против главы тибетского буддизма Его Святейшества Далай-ламы.
А.Терентьев
Приводим по этому поводу выдержку из интервью Его Св. Далай-ламы в США осенью 1998 г.
"В отношении Догьяла (Шугдэна) – хорошо, что вы уделили этому внимание. Я принял такое решение, поскольку эта практика остаётся противоречивой на протяжении более чем трёхсот лет, со времён 5-ого Далай-ламы. В случае Кьябчже Пабонки Ринпоче, это был настоящий лама и великий обладатель учений Ламрима и Лочжонг. Также и Кьябчже Тричжанг Ринпоче, один из моих коренных учителей, был действительно несомненным Учителем. Но в отношении поклонения Шугдэну практика этих лам полностью была иной, так как они предпринимали это с духовной верой. Тем не менее, их ученики и последователи не обладают такими духовными реализациями и стандартами, которыми обладали их учителя, и доверяются обычному гневному мирскому духу, подчиняя себя ему физически и ментально. Это противоречит основным принципам буддизма самого по себе и, в частности, традициям великого ламы Цонкапы и его духовных сыновей. ...Во-вторых, совершенно ясно, что этот дух находится в конфликте с тибетским правительством. Отвлекитесь от остального. Во время, когда 13-ый Далай-лама отошёл в иной мир, именно Шугдэн, и только он, среди всего населения, людского и божественного, приветствовал это. Это ясно отмечено в биографии Кьябчже Пабонки Римпоче.
Из недавних расследований индийской полиции весьма очевидно, что монахи из монастыря Сэра Мэ и некоторые монахи из Дома Доканг в Ганден Шарцзе, пришедшие из Тибета, были вовлечены в жестокое убийство почтенного Ловсанга Гьяцо. Все шестеро вернулись в Тибет; похоже, что некоторые также были из Чатренга и один или двое из Литанга. Это то, что я узнал. Все они были вновь прибывшими из Тибета. Мне жаль их, поскольку они могли не иметь таких намерений, когда только пришли из Тибета. ...Некоторые странные люди, живущие в Индии, пытались привлекать традиционно одетых тибетцев, прибывших из Тибета, деньгами или индоктринацией. В результате происходят такие печальные события. Но, с нашей стороны, задача состоит в том, чтобы сообщать людям правду, а вовлекаться в физические конфликты или драки бесцельно. ...Внутри своей общины мы не должны дурно обходиться с последователями Шугдэна."

"Традиция Новой Кадампы" – культ Дордже Шугдена проник в Россию!
("Буддизм России" № 32, с. 63-64)

Культ Дордже Шугдена и история его отправления – одна из скандальных и, не побоимся этого слова, трагических страниц в истории современного тибетского буддизма. Вероятно, впервые буддисты столкнулись с экстремистским течением, имеющим на своем счету уже и жертвы (недавнее убийство в Дхарамсале преподобного Ловсанга Гьяцо и двух его юных учеников). Культ Дордже Шугдена наносит вред политической борьбе тибетцев за возвращение на родину и, главное, извращает само Учение Будды Шакьямуни, сводя доктрину этой сверхрелигии к простому почитанию зловредного духа, ставя его в один ряд с высшими трансцендентальными существами.
В этом письме мы не будем подробно рассматривать сущность культа Дордже Шугдена, пышно названного "традицией новой Кадампы". Мы только опишем, как действуют на территории России его последователи.
Первое. Представляя себя, они говорят только об "обновленной Кадампе", называют ее творца – тибетского монаха Келсанга Гьяцо – "однокашника Далай-ламы, который имеет с ним некоторые расхождения по поводу развития тибетского буддизма в современном мире".
Они приводят слова Келсанга Гьяцо о том, что Его Святейшество якобы слишком много уделяет времени политической борьбе в ущерб духовной практике, что борьба за возвращение тибетцев на родину является ошибкой. "Если кармически мы оказались в таких обстоятельствах, то и следует жить и работать в них. Не следует буддисту проявлять столь сильную привязанность к земле, даже если это священная земля Тибета. Конечно, Далай-лама вынужден в силу исторических обстоятельств и возложенной на его плечи миссии главы государства уделять этому вопросу определенное время, но все же он пренебрегает духовной практикой". Далее приводится рассуждение о том, что традиционные тибетские учителя слишком долго учат своих западных последователей. Необходимо передавать Учение западному человеку не по тем "архаичным" правилам, которые традиционно сложились в Тибете и хороши лишь для "неграмотных тибетцев".
Второе. При объявлении публичных лекций и посвящений нигде не говорится о том, что лама намерен давать посвящение в культ Дордже Шугдена. Это выясняется лишь в самом конце лекции, в последний момент, когда видно, что за аудитория собралась на мероприятие. Заранее объявляется лишь о посвящении Амитаюса и практике долгой жизни.
Третье. Очень характерно, что во время лекции по основам буддизма не упоминается ни имя Будды Шакьямуни, ни четыре благородные истины, не говорится ни о сострадании, ни об освобождении как о цели буддийской практики. Все сводится лишь к "психотерапии": в результате исполнения той или иной практики ваша жизнь становится более комфортной, вы не расстраиваетесь по пустякам и учитесь более мудрому взгляду на жизнь. (хотя нет, в лекции все же было упомянуто один раз имя Будды Шакьямуни в таком контексте: "Представьте себя в виде любого существа, которому вам хотелось бы подражать, например в виде Христа, Будды Шакьямуни или Ганди" – ?!).
Лекции и посвящения в культ Дордже Шугдена в России проводит лама Ген Келсанг Шераб – англичанин по происхождению, рукоположенный геше Келсангом Гьяцо – основателем "новой традиции Кадампы".
На русском языке уже издана книга Келсанга Гьяцо "Введение в буддизм"1.
Напомним, что в настоящее время духовные мастера всех четырех школ тибетского буддизма категорически не поддерживают практику Шугдена. Нынешний глава традиции Сакья в своем письме к Ассамблее депутатов тибетского народа писал: "Сегодня ни один монастырь или центр Сакья не проводит практику Шугдена". Он сказал, что его коренные гуру, такие как покойный Кенчен Дордже Чанг Нгор Кангзар, покойный кхенчен Наванг Йонтен Гьятцо и многие другие реализовавшиеся ламы линии Сакья, делали искренние шаги, чтобы отвратить людей от практики Шугдена, и что они вынесли Шугдена за пределы монастырей Сакья. В школах Кагью и Ньингма Шугден предан анафеме! Совершенно ясно, что духовные мастера всех четырех школ тибетского буддизма не поддерживают практику Шугдена (цитировано по: "The Worship of Shugden, Documents Related to a Tibetan Controversy", Department of Religion and Culturе.Central Tibetan Administration Dharamsal., India).
Его Святейшество Далай-лама прямо осудил культ Шугдена, сказав, что он наносит большой вред решению проблемы Тибета, угрожает непосредственно самому Далай-ламе и, главное, – нарушает гармонию, извращает суть буддизма и ведет его к вырождению в примитивный анимистический культ.
Знайте, что, принимая посвящение в культ Шугдена, вы получаете не буддийское тантрическое посвящение (как декларируют его последователи), а вступаете в область "земной магии", подключаетесь к почитанию зловредного и мстительного низшего духа.
Посылая вам это письмо, мы хотели экстренно сообщить о начавшейся активной работе последователей культа Дордже Шугдена на территории России. Положение буддизма в России и так достаточно сложно, поэтому не хотелось бы повторения у нас печальной истории с сектой "Аум Синрике". Если вы заинтересованы в получении на русском языке материалов и документов по этому вопросу, сообщите нам по e-mail. Будем признательны, если вы распространите эту информацию среди всех заинтересованных лиц.
С уважением,
Борис Бойко,
руководитель Дхарма-центра
Чагдуда Тулку Ринпоче в Москве
От редакции:
О культе Шугдена и связанных с ним проблемах вы можете прочитать в БР № 26 – осень 1996. Большое значение придает осуждению культа Шугдена как вредного духа и не упомянутый в статье Бойко Учитель Дзогчен Намкхай Норбу Римпоче.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1 Геше Келсанг Гьяцо. Введение в буддизм. СПб., 1999. – Первая книга, изданная в России сторонниками скандально известного тибетского геше, проживающего в Великобритании, – проповедника вредного духа Шугдена, основателя фонда защитников Шугдена. (Именно с этим фондом связывают убийства директора Ин-та буддийской диалектики в Дхарамсале Ловсан Гьяцо и двух монахов – см. БР №26, 1996. Также о распространении организации Келсанга Гьяцо "Новая Кадам" в России см. БР №31.) Издатели книги Келсанга Гьяцо в России из скромности захотели остаться неизвестными, но нам известно, что несколько лет назад – уже после произошедших в Дхарамсале трагических событий – эту книгу начинало готовить изд-во "Утпала", оно же – редакция журнала "Orient", то есть Е.Хамаганова (Санкт-Петербург).

----------


## Dondhup

Я думаю этого вполне достаточно.

Руслан, почему именно Новая Кадампа? Пусть Вам не понравилась практика в линии Оле Нидала, но в России достаточно Учителей линии гелуг. Представте на минуту , что все что написано выше правда и поймите, что если это так,  то Вы сильно рискуете. Практикуя в чистой линии Гелуг у Вас таких проблем не будет. Зачем тащить в Россию конфликт, возникший у тибетцев?

Практиковать гьялпо как идама это глупость, и никакого отношения к Учению Будды не имеет.

Если Вы не получали от геше Келсана тантрийских Посвящений  (Гухьясамаджра, Ваджрабхайрава, Чакрасамвара и т.п.), то вообще пробем нет, можно легко оставить НК.
Я не слышал чтобы в России НК давали такие ванги, в основном деятельнсть НК в России сводиться к глупой клевете на Нирманакаю Будды Авалокитешвары Его Святейшество Далая Ламу и защите своего обожаемого гьялпо.

С результатом деятельности гьялпо я уже сталкивался когда одержимые ими люди захватили дацан и выгнали монахов.

----------


## Топпер

Доброе утро.



> Я думаю этого вполне достаточно.
> Практиковать гьялпо как идама это глупость, и никакого отношения к Учению Будды не имеет.


Вот, кстати, это всё же интересный вопрос.
Получается, что несколько Далай-лам и других учителей триста лет занимались глупостью и практиками, никакого отношения к Буддизму не имеющими?

----------


## Dondhup

Кстати Руслан, не могли бы поинтересоваться кто из ваших знакомых взломал мой ящик? 

Вот пример дискуссии с последователем НК, страз все становиться яснм по тому как ведет себя этот человек, на БФ за такое хамство его сразу бы забанили.

http://www.clouds.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2229

----------


## Dondhup

> Доброе утро.
> 
> Вот, кстати, это всё же интересный вопрос.
> Получается, что несколько Далай-лам и других учителей триста лет занимались глупостью и практиками, никакого отношения к Буддизму не имеющими?


Одно дело взаимодействие с мирским духом другое практика его как идама.
Духи такие же страдающие живые существа как и люди. У Миларепы кажеться первыми учениками были духи, которые сначала ему вредили.

----------


## Топпер

> Одно дело взаимодействие с мирским духом другое практика его как идама.


А как его практиковали 300 лет в Гелуг?

И как его практикуют в Новой Кадампе?

----------


## Dondhup

Если честно про Тибет я не в курсе, с Шугтеном не сталкивался, слышал, что в НК его практикуют как идама.

----------


## Топпер

Думаю, что лучше заслушать по этому вопросу Руслана. Он должен знать, как практикуют у них. И, надеюсь, что кто-либо из учатсников сможет прояснить вопрос о том, как практиковали его в Тибете.

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

Маленькая ремарка. Пабонка Ринпоче (известнейший йогин и учитель Тричжана Ринпоче) под конец жизни раскаялся в том, что практиковал Догьяла и призывал никого больше не совершать подобных ошибок (существует текст, типа намтара, составленный самим Пабонкой Ринпоче под конец жизни)

И еще. В январе монахи Дрепунга (Гомана и Лоселинга) собрались на "сбор" и осудили практику Шугдена. А так же, все монахи этого монастыря подписались под бумагой, в которой они обещают не только не практиковать Шугдена, но если даже и узнают, что кто-то практикует такового, то они не будут с ним даже разговаривать.

ЗЫ Сейчас шугденовцев старательно поддерживают китайцы, которым выгоден раскол среди тибетцев, а так же у них есть повод кинуть камень в огород Его Святейшества, дескать он ограничивает свободу вероисповедания у своего народа, запрещая культ шугдена.

----------


## Топпер

Вы насчёт китайцев имеете достоверную информацию или это слухи от агентства ОБС?

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Вы насчёт китайцев имеете достоверную информацию или это слухи от агентства ОБС?


Это я слышал от самого Далай-ламы, на его выступлении в Дрепунге в январе сего года, а так же от министра правительства в изгнании, но, к сожалению, не помню как его зовут.

А что такое ОБС?

----------


## Топпер

"Одна бабка сказала"  :Smilie: 

Интересно, а Далай-лама откуда про поддержку китайцев знает?  (вопрос риторический).

А вы не знаете, как всё-таки объяснить факт того, что 300 лет Далай-лама поддерживал культ Шугдена, а потом запретил?

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

Китайцы упрекали Далай-ламу в этом (в запрете культа), и Его Св-во ответил публично на эту критку. Мало того, если вы в курсе, то китайцы сейчас поддерживают своего Панчен-ламу, портреты которого (в сети навалом) всегда имеют на фоне шугдена. Не поддержка? http://buddhismofrussia.ru/news/165/ (мне несколько не нравится пафос БР, но суть верна)

Насчет самого Далай-ламы. Он сам признался в том, что он в свое время имел отношение к Шугдену. Но, он сказал, что это так же была большая ошибка с его стороны. Почему так -- сказать не могу, но, тем не менее, факт остается фактом: Пабонка Ринпоче и Далай-лама признали, что культ шугдена не полезен и призвали всех ему не следовать. Равно как и другие, не менее известные учителя (один из моих Учителей тоже учился у Тричжана Ринпоче, вместе с известным геше Келсаном, но для него не составило никакой проблемы последовать советам Далай-ламы)

----------


## Александр С

> Думаю, что лучше заслушать по этому вопросу Руслана. Он должен знать, как практикуют у них. И, надеюсь, что кто-либо из учатсников сможет прояснить вопрос о том, как практиковали его в Тибете.


Существует три типа защитников: непросветленные, верящие в собственное "я", интересы которых иногда пересекаются с практикующими, а иногда - нет, эти самые опасные; вставшие на путь просветления, связанные клятвой (например Падмасамбхаве); полностью просветленные, эманации будд, бодхисаттвы не ниже, чем восьмого уровня.

Со всеми тремя типами взаимоотношения (т.е. их практика) выстраиваются соответственно, иначе быть беде - защитники могут стать проводниками разрушительной энергии. Но, как видим, некоторые гьялпо умудряются обманывать своих последователей. Ш практиковали как эманацию Манджушри, т.к. не распознали в нем обычного демона. 

Лучше доверять ЕСДЛ и учиться на чужих ошибках, а не пытаться проверить самостоятельно.

----------


## Топпер

> Китайцы упрекали Далай-ламу в этом (в запрете культа), и Его Св-во ответил публично на эту критку. Мало того, если вы в курсе, то китайцы сейчас поддерживают своего Панчен-ламу, портреты которого (в сети навалом) всегда имеют на фоне шугдена. Не поддержка? http://buddhismofrussia.ru/news/165/ (мне несколько не нравится пафос БР, но суть верна)


Это если признать, что китайский Панчен-лама - фальшывый. А если признать, что настоящий, то получится, что он поддерживает традицию от которой отказался Далай-лама.



> Насчет самого Далай-ламы. Он сам признался в том, что он в свое время имел отношение к Шугдену. Но, он сказал, что это так же была большая ошибка с его стороны. Почему так -- сказать не могу, но, тем не менее, факт остается фактом: Пабонка Ринпоче и Далай-лама признали, что культ шугдена не полезен и призвали всех ему не следовать


Да, но здесь мы должны вспомнить о том, что предшествующие Далай-ламы и нынешний - по воззрениям Ваджраяны - это одно и то же лицо. Тогда, что получается: прежде просветлённый Далай-лама, являющийся живым Буддой ошибался? Как такое может быть?

----------


## Топпер

> Со всеми тремя типами взаимоотношения (т.е. их практика) выстраиваются соответственно, иначе быть беде - защитники могут стать проводниками разрушительной энергии. Но, как видим, некоторые гьялпо умудряются обманывать своих последователей. Ш практиковали как эманацию Манджушри, т.к. не распознали в нем обычного демона. 
> 
> Лучше доверять ЕСДЛ и учиться на чужих ошибках, а не пытаться проверить самостоятельно.


Получается, что непросветлённый Шугден обманул (ввёл в заблуждение) просвтелённого всеведающего Будду Далай-ламу?

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Это если признать, что китайский Панчен-лама - фальшывый. А если признать, что настоящий, то получится, что он поддерживает традицию от которой отказался Далай-лама.


Ну, если учесть, что Панчен-лам признают Далай-ламы, а Далай-лама этого молодого человека не признавал, а признавал вовсе даже другого, то... Что-то с чем-то не срастается? Я не прав?




> Да, но здесь мы должны вспомнить о том, что предшествующие Далай-ламы и нынешний - по воззрениям Ваджраяны - это одно и то же лицо. Тогда, что получается: прежде просветлённый Далай-лама, являющийся живым Буддой ошибался? Как такое может быть?


Можно я скажу так: "неисповедимы пути господни!"  :Smilie:  Т.е. понятия не имею! И не думаю, что кто-то сможет ответить на этот вопрос. Вероятно, так было нужно. Только давайте не будем переводить спор в "тибетские традиции vs южные"? Ok? 

Я просто выдал свой комментарий по поводу того, что 2 500 монахов Гоман-дацана и почти 5 000 монахов Лоселинга подписались (у меня на глазах) под бумагой, в которой осудили культ шугдена. А Далай-лама раз пять или шесть за время своего пребывания в Дрепунге высказался в том смысле, что культ шугдена не является полезным и призывал (не категорично, скорее в форме совета) не связываться с таковым. С аналогичными речами выступали настоятели Дрепунга, Сера-чже и Гью-то.

Вот собсно и весь мой "мессидж".

----------


## Dondhup

Ученики поступали дурно по отношению к своим Учителям, даже по отношению к Будде Шакьямуни, но Будде в силу всезнания виднее что будет в результате.

----------


## Александр С

> Получается, что непросветлённый Шугден обманул (ввёл в заблуждение) просвтелённого всеведающего Будду Далай-ламу?


Экий вы иезуит :Smilie:  

Получается, что обманул Тензина Гьяцо. Но Тензин Гьяцо не перестает из-за этого быть воплощением Авалокитешвары, Далай-ламой.

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

Позволю себе еще ремарку. Тут вроде обсуждается "нью кадам"? Вот и зачем бы тут пытаться Топперу (при моем глубоком к нему уважении) пытаться в одну кучу еще и замешать свои сомнения в институте тулку, изначальной пробужденности кого-то (кстати, термин "изначальная пробужденность" несовместим с воззрениями школы Гелук!) и т.д. Поверьте, у меня хватит аргументов, чтоб тут расписаться страниц на 100 по этому поводу... Но тема-то несколько иная...

----------


## Топпер

> Ну, если учесть, что Панчен-лам признают Далай-ламы, а Далай-лама этого молодого человека не признавал, а признавал вовсе даже другого, то... Что-то с чем-то не срастается? Я не прав?


Признание-непризнание - это дело житейское. Например, одного Кармапу Далай-лама признал, второго не признал. А ламы Кагью наоборот.
Да и взаимное признание процесс, насколько я знаю, не столь простой.






> Можно я скажу так: "неисповедимы пути господни!"  Т.е. понятия не имею! И не думаю, что кто-то сможет ответить на этот вопрос. Вероятно, так было нужно.


Ответить невозможно по причине нелогичного поведения Далай-ламы (с учётом его предшественников). Если бы мы имели разных непросветлённых людей на данном посту вопрос бы решался легко. Но т.к. перед нами один и тот же просветлённый, то выводов могут быть следующими:
1. Далай-лама ошибался в прошлом т.е. просветлённого ввели в заблуждение.
Но тогда, что это за просветлённый, если его можно обмануть?

2. Далай-лама знал, что перед ним сансарный дух, но всё-равно благословил его практиковать. Но тогда получается, что Далай-лама вводил в заблуждение своих последователей. Что для Провсветлённого, опять таки, странно.

Какие ещё варианты возможны?



> Я просто выдал свой комментарий по поводу того, что 2 500 монахов Гоман-дацана и почти 5 000 монахов Лоселинга подписались (у меня на глазах) под бумагой, в которой осудили культ шугдена.


Интересно, как можно было не подписать, если в той же бумаге говориться, что с практикующими этот культ не будут общаться?
Кстати, раз возникла такая иннициатива с подписями, из этого можно сделать вывод, что многие всё же практиковали. Возможно на это есть причины?

----------


## Топпер

> Получается, что обманул Тензина Гьяцо. Но Тензин Гьяцо не перестает из-за этого быть воплощением Авалокитешвары, Далай-ламой.


Не знаю, не знаю.

Получается, как раз, что Просветлённого обладающего всеведением по определению, ввели в заблуждение.
Выводы могут быть соответствующими.

----------


## Топпер

> Вот и зачем бы тут пытаться Топперу (при моем глубоком к нему уважении) пытаться в одну кучу еще и замешать свои сомнения в институте тулку, изначальной пробужденности кого-то (кстати, термин "изначальная пробужденность" несовместим с воззрениями школы Гелук!) и т.д. Поверьте, у меня хватит аргументов, чтоб тут расписаться страниц на 100 по этому поводу... Но тема-то несколько иная...


Попробуйте доказать. Можем даже отдельную тему открыть.

----------


## Александр С

> Ответить невозможно по причине нелогичного поведения Далай-ламы (с учётом его предшественников). Если бы мы имели разных непросветлённых людей на данном посту вопрос бы решался легко. Но т.к. перед нами один и тот же просветлённый, то выводов могут быть следующими:
> 1. Далай-лама ошибался в прошлом т.е. просветлённого ввели в заблуждение.
> Но тогда, что это за просветлённый, если его можно обмануть?
> 
> Какие ещё варианты возможны?


ЕСДЛ говорил, что не верит в то, что некоторые его предшественники на потальском троне были настоящими. 

Например.




> Кстати, раз возникла такая иннициатива с подписями, из этого можно сделать вывод, что многие всё же практиковали. Возможно на это есть причины?


По моим наблюдениям, его практикуют обычно те люди, которые за монополию Гелуг в тибетском буддизме и против внесектарного подхода ЕСДЛ.

----------


## Александр С

> Не знаю, не знаю.
> 
> Получается, как раз, что Просветлённого обладающего всеведением по определению, ввели в заблуждение.
> Выводы могут быть соответствующими.



Что вы имеете ввиду под "всеведением"?

Когда в ком-то распознают воплощение, а это происходит обычно в раннем возрасте, то он все равно заново проходит все этапы обучения, заново постигает азы и учится практике. Это же не секрет.

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Кстати, раз возникла такая иннициатива с подписями, из этого можно сделать вывод, что многие всё же практиковали. Возможно на это есть причины?


Передергиваете. Подписывались под этой бумагой, чтоб "заткнуть" китайцев, которые критиковали Далай-ламу, с тем что он не дает своему народу свободы вероисповедания. А тут -- демократическая процедура, электорат сам, без понуждения сказал все, что нужно.

А по поводу всего остального я уже высказался выше. Могу попробовать еще жестче сказать. Не нам судить о пробуждении и карме. Ибо карма относится к "исключительно скрытому объекту", постичь который не вы ни я не в силах. Поэтому давайте закончим абсолютно бессмысленный треп о том, обманул ли шугден непробужеднного Тензина Гьяцо или Пробужденный Далай-лама вводил кого-то в заблуждения. Давайте-ка попробуем не вылезать за пределы "своего" уровня. Ok?

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Позволю себе еще ремарку. Тут вроде обсуждается "нью кадам"? Вот и зачем бы тут пытаться Топперу (при моем глубоком к нему уважении) пытаться в одну кучу еще и замешать свои сомнения в институте тулку, изначальной пробужденности кого-то (кстати, термин "изначальная пробужденность" несовместим с воззрениями школы Гелук!) и т.д. Поверьте, у меня хватит аргументов, чтоб тут расписаться страниц на 100 по этому поводу... Но тема-то несколько иная...


Не кажется Вам, дорогие друзья, что руками Ruslana, Шугден  добился на БФ некоторого успеха - сеять смуту, недоверия к Учителям..... Ruslan удочку закинул (не знаю с какими намерениями, может и непреднамеренно) - а оно и понеслось... Так что ничего удивительного....
Может конечно ошибаюсь.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

> Попробуйте доказать. Можем даже отдельную тему открыть.


Снова передергиваете. Я не написал, что могу что-то доказать, а написал, что могу "расписаться страниц на 100". Я вообще никому и ничего доказывать не пытаюсь, не в моей компетенции.

----------


## лесник

> Ответить невозможно по причине нелогичного поведения Далай-ламы (с учётом его предшественников). Если бы мы имели разных непросветлённых людей на данном посту вопрос бы решался легко. Но т.к. перед нами один и тот же просветлённый, то выводов могут быть следующими:
> 1. Далай-лама ошибался в прошлом т.е. просветлённого ввели в заблуждение.
> Но тогда, что это за просветлённый, если его можно обмануть?
> 
> 2. Далай-лама знал, что перед ним сансарный дух, но всё-равно благословил его практиковать. Но тогда получается, что Далай-лама вводил в заблуждение своих последователей. Что для Провсветлённого, опять таки, странно.
> 
> Какие ещё варианты возможны?


Как уже заметили, сам ЕСДЛ говорил, что не все его предшественники могли быть настоящими. Потом, личное мое мнение, просветленные тоже могут ошибаться, ведь ценность прсветления в том, что человек обладает пониманием сути жизни, видить вещи такими, какие они есть, а не в том, что он может безошибочно извлекать квадратные корни из астрономических чисел. Разве нет?

Еще возможен вариант, что это чистой воды политика - борьба с сепаратизмом и деструктивными настроениями в тибетской общине, которая облеклась в форму религиозных разногласий. Тогда, раньше не было важно, какому духу кто поклонялся, а теперь вот понадобилось от него отказаться.

----------


## Топпер

> ЕСДЛ говорил, что не верит в то, что некоторые его предшественники на потальском троне были настоящими.


Исходя из этого предположения и нынешний Далай-лама может оказаться ненастоящим, не так ли?



> По моим наблюдениям, его практикуют обычно те люди, которые за монополию Гелуг в тибетском буддизме и против внесектарного подхода ЕСДЛ.


Тем более, что он за внесектарный подход.



> Что вы имеете ввиду под "всеведением"?


Под всеведением я имею в виду то, что Будды могут видеть умы живых существ.



> Когда в ком-то распознают воплощение, а это происходит обычно в раннем возрасте, то он все равно заново проходит все этапы обучения, заново постигает азы и учится практике. Это же не секрет.


Это же упая по воззрениям Ваджраяны. Тулку учатся дабы показать обычным людям путь.

----------


## Топпер

> Передергиваете. Подписывались под этой бумагой, чтоб "заткнуть" китайцев, которые критиковали Далай-ламу, с тем что он не дает своему народу свободы вероисповедания. А тут -- демократическая процедура, электорат сам, без понуждения сказал все, что нужно.


т.е. вопрос - чистая политика.



> А по поводу всего остального я уже высказался выше. Могу попробовать еще жестче сказать. Не нам судить о пробуждении и карме. Ибо карма относится к "исключительно скрытому объекту", постичь который не вы ни я не в силах. Поэтому давайте закончим абсолютно бессмысленный треп о том, обманул ли шугден непробужеднного Тензина Гьяцо или Пробужденный Далай-лама вводил кого-то в заблуждения. Давайте-ка попробуем не вылезать за пределы "своего" уровня. Ok?


Уровня я пока, к сожалению, не увидел.
А "трёп", как вы изволили выразиться весьма осмысленный. Форум, насколько вы понимаете, общебуддийский и Далай-лама не руководит им. Поэтому в процессе этого трёпа хотелось бы выяснить вопрос: каким образом той или иной традиции разрешается участвовать в работе форума.

----------


## Топпер

> Как уже заметили, сам ЕСДЛ говорил, что не все его предшественники могли быть настоящими. Потом, личное мое мнение, просветленные тоже могут ошибаться, ведь ценность прсветления в том, что человек обладает пониманием сути жизни, видить вещи такими, какие они есть, а не в том, что он может безошибочно извлекать квадратные корни из астрономических чисел. Разве нет?


Здесь вопрос, как раз, в компетенции Будд. Видение сознаний живых существ - это одна из их способностей.



> Еще возможен вариант, что это чистой воды политика - борьба с сепаратизмом и деструктивными настроениями в тибетской общине, которая облеклась в форму религиозных разногласий. Тогда, раньше не было важно, какому духу кто поклонялся, а теперь вот понадобилось от него отказаться.


Вполне возможный вариант.
Но тогда хотелось бы уточнить, насколько внутренняя политика тибетской диаспоры должна влиять на работу БФ. Здесь представлены различные традиции и не все непосредственно подчиняются Далай-ламе.

----------


## лесник

> Но тогда хотелось бы уточнить, насколько внутренняя политика тибетской диаспоры должна влиять на работу БФ. Здесь представлены различные традиции и не все непосредственно подчиняются Далай-ламе.


Так это, скорее, к Вам вопрос, к модераторам.

----------


## Dondhup

"Но тогда хотелось бы уточнить, насколько внутренняя политика тибетской диаспоры должна влиять на работу БФ. Здесь представлены различные традиции и не все непосредственно подчиняются Далай-ламе."
Вы хотите чтобы здесь были шугтеновцы?

----------


## Поляков

Закрадываются мысли, что Топпер практикует Шугдена.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Топпер

> Вы хотите чтобы здесь были шугтеновцы?


Скорее хочу чётких критериев, дабы понимать кто имеет право принимать участие в форуме, а кто нет.
Критериев исходящих из общебуддийских пониманий, что бы они были универсально-применимыми.

----------


## Топпер

> Закрадываются мысли, что Топпер практикует Шугдена.


Шугден Тхераваду не защищает  :Frown:   :Smilie: 
Да и материального успеха и достатка, которые он даёт не видно  :Frown:

----------


## Dondhup

Принимать в качестве Прибежища мирского духа значит не быть буддистом  :Smilie:  Достаточный критерий  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

А как же его раньше Далай-ламы принимали? Они, что тоже не были буддистами?

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Шугден Тхераваду не защищает  
> Да и материального успеха и достатка, которые он даёт не видно


А кто Вас Топпер знает!  :Wink:  Вон Ruslan тоже традицию Тхеравада указывал. А оказалось он из Новой Кадампы  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> Исходя из этого предположения и нынешний Далай-лама может оказаться ненастоящим, не так ли?


Что значит не настоящим? Не нирманакая Авалокитешвары? Мы это все равно ни доказать, ни опровергнуть не сможем, наверное. Надо просто судить по делам, а нирманакая он или нет - что это меняет?

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> А как же его раньше Далай-ламы принимали? Они, что тоже не были буддистами?


А разве его кто-то принимал в качестве Прибежища?

----------


## Топпер

> Что значит не настоящим? Не нирманакая Авалокитешвары? Мы это все равно ни доказать, ни опровергнуть не сможем, наверное. Надо просто судить по делам, а нирманакая он или нет - что это меняет?


А меняет это то, что решения просветлённого - это не тоже самое, что решения непросветлённого. У непросветлённого возможны ошибки.




> А разве его кто-то принимал в качестве Прибежища?


Это вопрос к Дондупу.

----------


## Dondhup

Несколько я понял он был обычным мирским Дхармапалой.
Если шугтеновцы утвердятся в России они будут наезжать не только на "тибетцев", но и на тхераваду и на дзэн, это ж секта.

----------


## Dondhup

Если воспринимать духа как идама то значит принимать его в качестве Прибежища, вообще вопрос не для открытого форума.

----------


## Топпер

> Несколько я понял он был обычным мирским Дхармапалой.


Вот это и смущает. О чём я писал выше. Повторяться не буду.



> Если шугтеновцы утвердятся в России они будут наезжать не только на "тибетцев", но и на тхераваду и на дзэн, это ж секта.


Посмотрим. Вполне может быть, что будут наезжать. И вполне может быть, что секта. Но пока наездов больше от православия.
Меня, как я уже писал выше, интересует вопрос допустимости присутствия на форуме тех или иных групп не только шугденовцев. Например групп бон.

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> На определённом этапе действительно приходится выбирать между архатством сейчас и буддством в будущем. Не зря же существуют обеты Бодхисатты. Но сдалав такой выбор Бодхисатты не проникают окончательно в три характеристики существования и пр. т.е. всё же остаются омрачёнными.


Как раз-таки бодхисаттвы побеждают не только клеши, как архаты, но и семена клеш.

----------


## Топпер

> Как раз-таки бодхисаттвы побеждают не только клеши, как архаты, но и семена клеш.


Мы там о воззрениях Тхеравады говорили.

----------


## Александр С

> Исходя из этого предположения и нынешний Далай-лама может оказаться ненастоящим, не так ли?


Вот когда Далай-лама об этом скажет, тогда и будем думать на эту тему. Если термин "думать" подходит для случая, когда пытаются в первом классе интеграл брать  :Smilie: 




> Это же упая по воззрениям Ваджраяны. Тулку учатся дабы показать обычным людям путь.


Обсуждаемая ситуация (ошибся Далай Лама или нет) точно так же может быть упаей. 





> Но пока наездов больше от православия.


Такая в России специфика - не всегда симметрично отвечают на угрозу. Но угроза-то от этого не перестает существовать. 




> Меня, как я уже писал выше, интересует вопрос допустимости присутствия на форуме тех или иных групп не только шугденовцев. Например групп бон.


Кадам - это другое название школы Гелуг. Можно не признавать Далай-ламу бесспорным автроритетом на buddhist.ru/board, но пока он остается таковым в Гелуг. Соотв., если он говорит, что Новая Традиция Кадам нелегитимна, она, наверное, будет нелегитимной и на БФ.

----------


## Huandi

> Кадам - это другое название школы Гелуг.


Не совсем так. "Новая Кадампа" и есть другое название Гелуг-па. У этой секты название не придуманное, а просто взято второе название школы Гелуг-па. Они как раз себя и считают правильной Гелугпой.

----------


## Топпер

> Вот когда Далай-лама об этом скажет, тогда и будем думать на эту тему.


А как он скажет, если он ненастоящий? Признается в этом что ли?  :Smilie: 
А если настоящий - тем более не скажет.



> Если термин "думать" подходит для случая, когда пытаются в первом классе интеграл брать


Аргумент с форума Кураева. Там православные его буддистам всё время приводят.



> Обсуждаемая ситуация (ошибся Далай Лама или нет) точно так же может быть упаей.


Этот вариант укладывается в приведённый мной выше:



> 2. Далай-лама знал, что перед ним сансарный дух, но всё-равно благословил его практиковать. Но тогда получается, что Далай-лама вводил в заблуждение своих последователей. Что для Провсветлённого, опять таки, странно.


Ок. Допустим, что 300 лет практики Шукдена, а затем запрещение этой практики - это упая. Тогда вопрос: чему обучил Далай-лама людей при помощи этого метода?



> Такая в России специфика - не всегда симметрично отвечают на угрозу. Но угроза-то от этого не перестает существовать.


Это нуждается в доказательстве. Пока угроз для России я не вижу. Возможно, что для единства тибетской диаспоры таковая существует.



> Кадам - это другое название школы Гелуг. Можно не признавать Далай-ламу бесспорным автроритетом на buddhist.ru/board, но пока он остается таковым в Гелуг. Соотв., если он говорит, что Новая Традиция Кадам нелегитимна, она, наверное, будет нелегитимной и на БФ.


А если он завтра скажет, что нелигитимна КК ОН и те, кто поддерживает их Кармапу, а не Кармапу одобренного Далай-ламой, таких людей тоже будем убирать с форума?
Я вполне допускаю, что в разделе Гелуг шукденовцам делать нечего. Но если они создают отдельную школу, почему в этом случае их нельзя признавать?

----------


## Александр С

> А как он скажет, если он ненастоящий? Признается в этом что ли? 
> А если настоящий - тем более не скажет.
> 
> Аргумент с форума Кураева. Там православные его буддистам всё время приводят.


Интеграл-то можно научиться брать. 




> чему обучил Далай-лама людей при помощи этого метода?



Тому же, чему и Будда, когда учил не доверять слепо его словам, а проверять их. Но, опять же, имея соотв. способности, т.к. "проверку" тоже можно выполнить ошибочную. 




> Пока угроз для России я не вижу. Возможно, что для единства тибетской диаспоры таковая существует.



До тех пор, пока вы не начнете практиковать Ш - после этого угроза будет лино для вас.




> А если он завтра скажет, что нелигитимна КК ОН тоже будем убирать с форума?



Пока он этого не говорил. Давайте по существу. Иначе забредем ш знает куда  :Smilie: 




> Я вполне допускаю, что в разделе Гелуг шукденовцам делать нечего. Но если они создают отдельную школу, почему в этом случае их нельзя признавать?



И что это даст? Возможность писать в разделе Гелуг есть у всех и без того; Келсанга Гьяцо пока вроде бы никто не запрещает (справедливости ради скажу, что его книги на англ. - одни из лучших книг по гелугпинской мадхьямике, которые я видел) а если появится просто возможность писать о Шугдене и конфликте вокруг него, тогда всем остальным придется выполнить просьбу ЕСДЛ и не общаться с такими людьми на таком форуме.

----------


## Huandi

Раскол имеет политические, экономические, возможно и религиозные, и т.п. причины. А "дух" это лишь символ, и неплохой метод отвести глаза простых верующих от действительных причин.

----------


## Топпер

> Тому же, чему и Будда, когда учил не доверять слепо его словам, а проверять их. Но, опять же, имея соотв. способности, т.к. "проверку" тоже можно выполнить ошибочную.


Не получается такой урок.
Прося не практиковать Шукдена он просит именно слепо довериться его словам. Усвоили урок не доверять, в этом случае, последователи геше Келсанга Гьяцо.



> До тех пор, пока вы не начнете практиковать Ш - после этого угроза будет лино для вас.


Тогда не страшно. Ни вы ни я не практикуем Шугдена.  :Smilie: 



> Пока он этого не говорил. Давайте по существу. Иначе забредем ш знает куда


Ну, если по существу, то пока он не говорил и о том, что на БФ людей придерживающихся этого культа надо банить  :Smilie: 



> И что это даст?


А, что вообще даёт межбуддийский форум на котором представленна целая палитра направлений? 
Видимо даст возможность выбрать ещё одну традицию.



> Келсанга Гьяцо пока вроде бы никто не запрещает (справедливости ради скажу, что его книги на англ. - одни из лучших книг о гелугпинской мадхьямике, которые я видел) а если появится просто возможность писать о Шугдене и конфликте вокруг него, тогда всем остальным придется выполнить просьбу ЕСДЛ и не общаться с такими людьми на таком форуме.


Как не запрещают? Именно, что раздаются голоса с призывом банить без суда и следствия.

----------


## Александр С

> А, что вообще даёт межбуддийский форум на котором представленна целая палитра направлений? 
> Видимо даст возможность выбрать ещё одну традицию.
> 
> Как не запрещают? Именно, что раздаются голоса с призывом банить без суда и следствия.


Я пас. Не знаю, как вам объяснить. Мы, видимо, на разной частоте думаем.

Да, не все в этом конфликте просто и однозначно. Но упрощать можно по-разному.  И призывы к бану и попустительство будут одинаково раздувать конфликт. 




> Раскол имеет политические, экономические, возможно и религиозные, и т.п. причины. А "дух" это лишь символ, и неплохой метод отвести глаза простых верующих от действительных причин.


Может быть, вопрос о дхармапалах не вторичен по отношению к экономике  политике, а это вообще два разных плана и рассматривать их лучше параллельно, но по отдельности?..

----------


## Топпер

> Да, не все в этом конфликте просто и однозначно. Но упрощать можно по-разному.  И призывы к бану и попустительство будут одинаково раздувать конфликт.


Согласен. Поэтому и хотелось бы, после подобных тем, чётких критериев применимых не только к Новой Кадампе, а ко всем новым течениям появляющимся на форуме.

----------


## Huandi

Политика и экономика всяко интереснее дхармапал.

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Не получается такой урок.
> Прося не практиковать Шукдена он просит именно слепо довериться его словам. Усвоили урок не доверять, в этом случае, последователи геше Келсанга Гьяцо.


Если по вине последователей Шукдена проливается человеческая кровь, вносится раскол в Сангху, закладывается недоверие к Учителям.... Разве этого мало? О какой слепой вере можно говорить?  :Mad:

----------


## Топпер

> Если по вине последователей Шукдена проливается человеческая кровь, вносится раскол в Сангху, закладывается недоверие к Учителям.... Разве этого мало? О какой слепой вере можно говорить?


Вот и я говорю, что о слепой вере у них речи нет.

----------


## Александр С

> Политика и экономика всяко интереснее дхармапал.


Кому как.

----------


## Huandi

Можно почитать, что они сами говорят. И про духов, и про Далай Ламу, и прочее:
http://www.newkadampatruth.org/newka...radition.php#1

----------


## Huandi

Пишут, что против Далай Ламы некая отдельная организация Western Shugden Society (WSS). А не Новая Кадампа.

http://www.newkadampatruth.org/newkadampa16.php#kadampa

----------


## Александр С

Хорошо, даже если оставить в стороне дхармапал, то началось все с убийства. 




> It is generally accepted by both adherents of Dorje Shugden and opponents of the practice that Dorje Shugden appeared in his current form as the reincarnation of a Buddhist Teacher in the Gelugpa Tradition named Ngatrul (Tulku) Dragpa Gyaltsen. Dragpa Gyaltsen was a highly-regarded teacher at the same time as the Fifth Dalai Lama (17th century CE).
> ...
> 
> It is generally accepted by both adherents of Dorje Shugden and opponents of the practice that the appearance of Shugden in his current form is traced back at the time of the 5th Dalai Lama. According to Mills, he is "Supposedly the spirit of a murdered Gelugpa lama who had opposed the Fifth Dalai Lama both in debate and in politics, Shugden is said to have laid waste to Central Tibet until, according to one account, his power forced the Tibetan Government of the Fifth Dalai Lama to seek reconciliation, and accept him as one of the protector deities (Tib. choskyong) of the Gelukpa order." According to anthropologist Mumford, who studied the practice of Dorje Shugden among Nyingma adherents in Nepal, the 5th Dalai Lama tried to subjugate Tulku Dragpa Gyaltsen as a spirit through various rituals, which were not successful.


Кстати, не только Далай-лама призывает не практиковать Шугдена, но и другие учителя, не имеющие отношения к Гелуг. Намкай Норбу, например. Практика Гуру Драгпо, которую он передает, направлена, в т.ч., на устранение негативностей, причиняемых гьялпо.

Здравая позиция, кстати, у dzogchen.ru:




> Основной спор идет вокруг вопроса о том, быть ли будущему Тибету фундаменталистически религиозным (т.е. правящим будет особо деспотическая форма Гелугпы) и антидемократическим государством, или же он должен быть мирским и демократическим государством, в котором ни одна религиозная догма не может преобладать над другими (это и есть цель Далай Ламы). В этом смысле Шагден стал политическим символом, представляющим для меньшинства тибетцев устремления появляющейся реакционной политической и религиозной партии, мечтающей о возвращении тех дней, когда Тибетом управлял Ганден Подранг, стремящейся к возвращению Тибета к религиозному управлению фундаменталистской школой тибетского буддизма, при котором ее идеология будет безраздельно властвовать, тогда как учения традиций Ньингмы, Кагью, Сакьи и Бон будут считаться дискредитированными еретическими догмами.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Самые опасные это люди с ограниченными взглядами, которые смотрят только туда, куда им указывает чей-то палец и кто не хочет нисколечки напрягать собственных мозгов...


Поведение участника с ником Ruslan - образец того, как действуют люди, попавшие под влияние гьялпо. Крайняя степень возбужденности, нервозность, воинственность и агрессивность. Это - мятежники и бунтари, сеющие смуту, борющиеся за "правое дело", подрывающие доверие и ниспровергающие всех авторитетов, кроме собственных. 

Как все злые духи гьялпо провоцирую и подчиняют тех, кто склонен к данному виду провокации, вызывая болезни тела, а также расстройства праны и ума.

Из книги «Астрология Тибета», Шечен, М. 2000 http://tibetastromed.ru/2005/07/29

"Гьялпо (rgyal po)* (относятся к классу Цати) — это злые духи правителей или высоких лам, нарушивших свои обеты. Они белого цвета, обычно носят оружие. 

* Это один из самых вредоносных классов, который сейчас находится в расцвете. У существ восьми классов, как и у людей, есть свой возраст. Например, считается, что наги — это довольно древние существа, очень могущественные в прошлом, но в настоящее время состарившиеся и уже не обладающие прежней силой, тогда как гьялпо, наоборот, довольно молодой класс, лишь сравнительно недавно вошедший в силу. Его основными влияниями считаются нервозность, беспокойство и смятение. По словам Намкая Норбу Ринпоче, культурная революция в Китае и Тибете, недавняя война в Югославии и многие другие подобные события возникли из-за воздействия гьялпо."

То Топпер: 

Важно предупредить людей об опасности, а верить или не верить - это ваше дело. Предоставляя свободную трибуну "шугденовцам", вы вольно или невольно со-участвуете в распространении этой заразы.

Наиболее почитаемые ламы ВСЕХ школ тибетского буддизма однозначно осудили культ злобного духа. По-моему, этого достаточно.

Чтобы понять, что от чумы можно умереть, совершенно необязательно себя инфицировать, чтобы убедиться в этом на собственном опыте. Это - просто здравый смысл.

----------


## Гьямцо

> Скорее хочу чётких критериев, дабы понимать кто имеет право принимать участие в форуме, а кто нет.
> Критериев исходящих из общебуддийских пониманий, что бы они были универсально-применимыми.


*Топпер*, не мутите воду. Все прекрасно знают, каковы эти критерии – это личные предпочтения администрации этого форума. Если бы сюда зашел, например, представитель фалуньгун (притом, что ни в каком терроризме они, вроде, не замечены) – его бы давно уже забанили. А так, пнуть лишний раз тибетцев в их противостоянии с Китаем, – это ж для некоторых именины сердца. 
Впрочем, если мнение ЕСДЛ для вас не является критерием, можете сообщить чье-таки является.
А если хотите в демократию поиграть, можно тут голосование устроить.

----------


## Топпер

> Важно предупредить людей об опасности, а верить или не верить - это ваше дело. Предоставляя свободную трибуну "шугденовцам", вы вольно или невольно со-участвуете в распространении этой заразы.
> 
> Наиболее почитаемые ламы ВСЕХ школ тибетского буддизма однозначно осудили культ злобного духа. По-моему, этого достаточно.
> 
> Чтобы понять, что от чумы можно умереть, совершенно необязательно себя инфицировать, чтобы убедиться в этом на собственном опыте. Это - просто здравый смысл.


Разве кто-либо запрещает предупреждать? Предупреждайте.
Касаемо заразы и чумы - вот это хотелось бы проверить. Два убийства - это, конечно, плохо. Но убийцы были и в других школах. Например вспомним  Джа нашего ламу. Но ведь никто его деяния не распространяет на всю Гелуг.

Доктринальное осуждение Далай-ламой - вполне понятно. Для последователей Гелуг, думаю подобного осуждения вполне достаточно, что бы не заниматься практикой Шукдена. Но для последователей геше Келсанга Гьяцо и других людей, не связаных с Далай-ламой, его мнение, как я понимаю, не указ.

----------


## Вова Л.

*Топпер*, неужли Вам и вправду совсем нечем заняться, кроме как в сотый раз толочь воду в ступе с представителями тибетского буддизма? Эту бы энергию да в мирных целях!

----------


## Топпер

> *Топпер*, не мутите воду. Все прекрасно знают, каковы эти критерии – это личные предпочтения администрации этого форума. Если бы сюда зашел, например, представитель фалуньгун (притом, что ни в каком терроризме они, вроде, не замечены) – его бы давно уже забанили.


Естественно. Потому, что как минимум один чёткий критерий есть: они не ведут свою линию от Будды Готамы.



> А так, пнуть лишний раз тибетцев в их противостоянии с Китаем, – это ж для некоторых именины сердца.


Вам уже везде чудится, что бедных тибетцев пинают.



> Впрочем, если мнение ЕСДЛ для вас не является критерием, можете сообщить чье-таки является.


Лично для меня являетя критерием мнение Сангхи Таиланда. Но здесь это вряд ли подойдёт  :Smilie: 



> А если хотите в демократию поиграть, можно тут голосование устроить.


Попробуйте. Только вопросы нужно сформулировать честные.

----------


## Поляков

> "Гьялпо (rgyal po)* (относятся к классу Цати) — это злые духи правителей или высоких лам, нарушивших свои обеты. Они белого цвета, обычно носят оружие.


Какие есть еще гьялпо кроме Шугдена? И как вобще возможно, что Tulku Dragpa Gyaltsen (насколько я понял, что это был в свое время уважаемый учитель, которого даже принимали за эманацию Манджурши) смог стать злобным духом?

----------


## Топпер

> *Топпер*, неужли Вам и вправду совсем нечем заняться, кроме как в сотый раз толочь воду в ступе с представителями тибетского буддизма? Эту бы энергию да в мирных целях!


Есть, конечно. 
После выработки чётких критериев мне было бы интересно применить их на неких женщин, носящих монашеское платье и на бон.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Я не понимаю... 
1. Почему администрация форума, в лице модератора Топпера позволяет себе публично обсуждать настоящий реализованный Далай-Лама или нет? есть наставления, что надо проверять своего Учителя и это надо делать про себя и тихо, и если нет доверия то мы не следуем этому Учителю, а не трендим об этом на форуме. Так как есть люди которые верят в него как в Учителя и у нас нет права ронять в них семя недоверия..

2. Далай-Лама и многие Учителя сказали не вступать ни в какие отношения с последователями Шугдена. Школа Новый Кадам это и есть эти самые последователи. Т.е. наши Учителя сказали нам с ними не общаться. Диалог с товарищем из Нового Кадам уже на 9 страниц развернут... это что за следование наставлениям Учителей?

----------


## Топпер

> Я не понимаю... 
> 1. Почему администрация форума, в лице модератора Топпера позволяет себе публично обсуждать настоящий реализованный Далай-Лама или нет? есть наставления, что надо проверять своего Учителя и это надо делать про себя и тихо, и если нет доверия то мы не следуем этому Учителю, а не трендим об этом на форуме. Так как есть люди которые верят в него как в Учителя и у нас нет права ронять в них семя недоверия..


Видите ли, Далай-лама совершает некие действия. Не секреретные, заметим, а напротив - публичные.
Так же есть некое понимание статуса Далай-ламы. Так же каноническое и не секретное.

Сопоставляя обозначенный статус и публичные действия, я увидел в этом некоторые противоречия (надеюсь, вы не лишаете меня права анализировать его поступки?) внутри самой означенной системы.
Возможные варианты, котрые пришли мне в голову, я выложил в теме и предложил обсудить. Если вы можете найти нелогичность в моих предположениях - прошу продемонстрировать. Если можете дополнить ещё какими-либо вариантами - дополняйте.
Если не можете - пожалуйста, не устраивайте истерику. Иначе не понятно, чем же  буддийский путь основанный на логике и правильном понимании отличается от того же христианства.



> 2. Далай-Лама и многие Учителя сказали не вступать ни в какие отношения с последователями Шугдена. Школа Новый Кадам это и есть эти самые последователи. Т.е. наши Учителя сказали нам с ними не общаться. Диалог с товарищем из Нового Кадам уже на 9 страниц развернут... это что за следование наставлениям Учителей?


Так не общайтесь. Вас же никто не принуждает писать ему сообщения.

----------


## Александр С

> Есть, конечно. 
> После выработки чётких критериев мне было бы интересно применить их на неких женщин, носящих монашеское платье и на бон.


Для начала?

----------


## Гьямцо

> Естественно. Потому, что как минимум один чёткий критерий есть: они не ведут свою линию от Будды Готамы.


Так, например, рериховцы (или как их там), тоже иногда говорят, что от Будды. А Николай Константинович – воплощение 5-го Далай-ламы. Если согласное мнение крупнейших Учителей буддизма – не критерий, доказанные преступления - не критерий, тогда ясно, что их (критериев) вообще при всем желании не сыскать. И тогда становится понятно, на чью мельницу вы пытаетесь лить воду. 
Не скромничайте, вас тут уже много раз уличали в пренебрежительном отношении к тибетской традиции. А тут такой случай представился!

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Сопоставляя обозначенный статус и публичные действия, я увидел в этом некоторые противоречия (надеюсь, вы не лишаете меня права анализировать его поступки?) внутри самой означенной системы.


 Анализируйте, что угодно, и как угодно это ваша личная Сансара. Но обсуждая это публично, вы не уважаете людей которые считают Далай-Ламу своим Учителем. Такие вещи делаются в своем уме и для себя.

ЗЫ: а истерика, истерика у товарища из Кадама. Я лишь спросил почему товарищи буддисты нарушают наставления Учителей. Да еще и в лице администрации форума.

----------


## Топпер

> Так, например, рериховцы (или как их там), тоже иногда говорят, что от Будды. А Николай Константинович – воплощение 5-го Далай-ламы.


Они могут продемонстрировать свою линию преемственности?



> Если согласное мнение крупнейших Учителей буддизма – не критерий, доказанные преступления - не критерий, тогда ясно, что их (критериев) вообще при всем желании не сыскать.


Мнение учителей - очень даже критерий. Я с этим не спорю. Но критерий для последователей этих самых учителей. Для вас ведь не будет критерием мнение Сангхарата Таиланда насчёт вашей традиции?



> И тогда становится понятно, на чью мельницу вы пытаетесь лить воду. 
> Не скромничайте, вас тут уже много раз уличали в пренебрежительном отношении к тибетской традиции. А тут такой случай представился!


У меня к вам большая просьба: научитесь общаться без перехода на личности.

Если есть, что сказать по делу - говорите. Если нет, не стоит обсуждать мою личную мотивацию тех или иных действий.
Что бы вас успокоить всё же сообщу, что и Гелуг и Новая Кадампа для меня стоят на одной доске. Никому из низ я предпочтения не отдаю.

----------


## Топпер

> Анализируйте, что угодно, и как угодно это ваша личная Сансара. Но обсуждая это публично, вы не уважаете людей которые считают Далай-Ламу своим Учителем. Такие вещи делаются в своем уме и для себя.


А вы можете что-либо прояснить по поводу приведённых мной вариантов? Здесь не в уважении дело.



> ЗЫ: а истерика, истерика у товарища из Кадама. Я лишь спросил почему товарищи буддисты нарушают наставления Учителей. Да еще и в лице администрации форума.


Мне наставлений насчёт незадавания неудобных вопросов не давали.

*Заметьте я не осуждаю и не клевещу на Далай-ламу.* 
я только задал вопросы исходя из понимания самой Ваджраяны. В очередной раз, вместо ответов переходы на личности.  :Frown: 

Специально для вас ещё раз сформулирую вопросы:
1.Как получилось, что воплощение Будды Далай-лама в прошлом существовании признал практику Шукдена за истинную, а в этой жизни отменил её?

Получается, что либо непросветлённый Шукден ввёл в заблуждение просветлённого, либо Далай-лама по какой-то причине одобрил практику омрачённого духа.

Здесь высказали здравое предположение, что это была упая.
Но тогда, возможно вы сможете пояснить, чему научила людей эта благая уловка?

----------


## Huandi

Про убийства они тоже дают четкий ответ.




> This smear is related to the false accusations that Dorje Shugden practitioners were assumed responsible for 3 murders in Dharamsala 12 years ago. *After a few days of investigation, the police found no evidence linking any Dorje Shugden practitioner to the crime, and dropped the case.* The victim was known to have many enemies within Tibetan society due to his outspoken views on politics and the Tibetan guerilla movement. However, this calumny has continued to be peddled by the Tibetan government and some of its western supporters in order to cast aspersion on Dorje Shugden practitioners. >>

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Мне наставлений насчёт незадавания неудобных вопросов не давали.


Если у нас есть вопросы и сомнения по-поводу нашего пути, то их задают своим Учителям, мы получаем у них ответ и следуем ему. А не бежим к исламистам и выясняем с ними, что их религия ничто.

----------


## Liza Lyolina

Ничего неуважительного Топпер про Далай-ламу не писал. Немногого стоит доверие к учителю, если оно может пошатнуться от чьих-то рассуждений (вполне здравых). Таким людям тогда вообще лучше уши заткнуть и глаза закрыть - мало ли кто чего скажет или напишет.

В общем, проблемы надо открыто решать и открыто обсуждать противоречия (возможно, кажущиеся), а не затыкать рот указывающим на них, из-за того, что кто-то в чем-то может разувериться. Буддизм основан на развитии понимания, а не на слепой вере.

----------


## лесник

> Ничего неуважительного Топпер про Далай-ламу не писал. Немногого стоит доверие к учителю, если оно может пошатнуться от чьих-то рассуждений (вполне здравых). Таким людям тогда вообще лучше уши заткнуть и глаза закрыть - мало ли кто чего скажет или напишет.
> 
> В общем, проблемы надо открыто решать и открыто обсуждать противоречия (возможно, кажущиеся), а не затыкать рот указывающим на них, из-за того, что кто-то в чем-то может разувериться. Буддизм основан на развитии понимания, а не на слепой вере.


Полностью согласен. Но на этом форуме, когда обсуждение касалось некоторых буддийских учителей, темы не раз закрывались под предлогом запрета критики и неуважительного отношения к учителям, хотя, на мой взгляд, ничего такого там не было. Может быть, определиться, наконец, можно обсуждать учителей или нет? А то получается странная избирательность.

----------


## Гьямцо

> У меня к вам большая просьба: научитесь общаться без перехода на личности.


Дело в том, что ваш «интерес» к этой теме вовсе не является таким объективным и беспристрасным, как вы пытаетесь продемонстрировать. Хоть это-то можете признать? Если нет, то ваши сообщения на форуме все равно скажут об этом гораздо лучше вас.




> (надеюсь, вы не лишаете меня права анализировать его поступки?)


И смех и грех: вы оставляете за собой право оценивать мотивацию ЕСДЛ, а вашу личную оценивать низзя.

----------


## Гьямцо

> Ничего неуважительного Топпер про Далай-ламу не писал. Немногого стоит доверие к учителю, если оно может пошатнуться от чьих-то рассуждений (вполне здравых). Таким людям тогда вообще лучше уши заткнуть и глаза закрыть - мало ли кто чего скажет или напишет.
> .


Если вы, руководствуясь своим омраченным восприятием, слушаете таких же омраченных, верите им, а потом распространяете это, разрушая веру других людей, то накапливаете тяжелейшую негативную карму.



> Буддизм основан на развитии понимания, а не на слепой вере.


Нет. Как уже говорилось, инструментом этого «понимания» является омраченное восприятие. Поэтому без веры (хотя бы какой-то) – никуда. Развитие понимания возможно только на основе веры.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Буддизм основан на развитии понимания, а не на слепой вере.


Буддизм основан, на Учении Будд. А в Учении сказано, что не надо даже в чужих религиях копаться, не говоря уже о разборках между школами. Надо изучать и понимать что такое религии и в чем разница между школами, надо проверять Учителей. А не идти к последователям Далай-Ламы и выяснять настоящий их Далай-лама или нет, или ломится к христианам и выяснять у них, что может их Христа и не существовало. Если у меня возникают сомнения является ли Шиваизм чем-то правильным, то я буду искать ответ в Учении которое передает мне мой Учитель. А не побегу к Шиваитам разбираться и провоцировать их. А выяснять у учеников является ли их Учитель реализованным и требовать от них доказательств... простите развития понимания здесь я не вижу никакого. Доказывайте себе сами... это ваши заморочки, ваш ум, причем здесь другие то, кто уже для себя решил? и здравым умом или слепой верой это вас не касается.

----------


## Топпер

> Дело в том, что ваш «интерес» к этой теме вовсе не является таким объективным и беспристрасным, как вы пытаетесь продемонстрировать. Хоть это-то можете признать? Если нет, то ваши сообщения на форуме все равно скажут об этом гораздо лучше вас.


И какой интерес мне продвигать Новую Кадампу - такую же Ваджраяну?



> И смех и грех: вы оставляете за собой право оценивать мотивацию ЕСДЛ, а вашу личную оценивать низзя.


Если бы я разрешал/запрещал практику, тогда бы бы смысл обсуждать меня.
А так я просто задаю вопросы.
Меня, кстати, более интересует практическое применение на форуме касаемо всех традиций.

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> Если вы, руководствуясь своим омраченным восприятием, слушаете таких же омраченных, верите им, а потом распространяете это, разрушая веру других людей, то накапливаете тяжелейшую негативную карму.


Я как раз предлагаю не верить и распространять то, что принял на веру, а анализировать.




> Нет. Как уже говорилось, инструментом этого «понимания» является омраченное восприятие. Поэтому без веры (хотя бы какой-то) – никуда. Развитие понимания возможно только на основе веры.


Вначале должно быть некоторое понимание, из него рождается доверие к учению и к учителю (это доверие мы и называем верой), и на основе доверия мы развиваем дальнейшее понимание.

Что касается омраченного восприятия, то оно у нас будет омраченным, пока мы не избавимся от клеш. И что? Это не отменяет необходимости анализировать и развивать понимание, иначе зачем бы Будда дал столько учений.

И если у меня омраченное восприятие, как разобраться, кому верить?

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> 1.Как получилось, что воплощение Будды Далай-лама в прошлом существовании признал практику Шукдена за истинную, а в этой жизни отменил её?


Вопрос неправомерный, а это превращает в бессмыслицу все ваши дальнейшие вопросы и умозаключения.

Объясню, почему: сам нынешний Далай Лама не утверждает, что помнит все 14 воплощений и ими являлся. Он только лишь подтверждает, что у него очевидно есть сильная связь с 5-м Далай Ламой.

Так что, ваш вопрос "как получилось" можно было бы задать предыдущему ДЛ, а никак не нынешнему.

Занавес

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

_Падмасамбхава.  ПРЕЖДЕ ВСЕГО - Учения о том, как восходить в поведении (отрывок):_



> Какими бы делами ты ни занималась, не делай ничего противоречащего Дхарме, того, что не станет накоплением заслуг и мудрости.
> 
> Не желай ничего, кроме обретения всеведения будды и принесения блага живым существам.
> 
> Не будь ни к чему привязана. Сама привязанность — это корень зависимости.
> 
> Не порицай другие учения и не проявляй пренебрежения к их последователям. В конечном счете, все учения нераздельны, как вкус соли.
> 
> Не порицай ни одну из высших или низших колесниц. Они одинаковы в том, что, как ступени лестницы, служат путем, который необходимо пройти.
> ...

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> Буддизм основан, на Учении Будд. А в Учении сказано, что не надо даже в чужих религиях копаться, не говоря уже о разборках между школами.


Прям так и сказано "не копайтесь в чужих религиях"?  :Smilie: 




> Надо изучать и понимать что такое религии и в чем разница между школами, надо проверять Учителей. А не идти к последователям Далай-Ламы и выяснять настоящий их Далай-лама или нет, или ломится к христианам и выяснять у них, что может их Христа и не существовало. Если у меня возникают сомнения является ли Шиваизм чем-то правильным, то я буду искать ответ в Учении которое передает мне мой Учитель. А не побегу к Шиваитам разбираться и провоцировать их. А выяснять у учеников является ли их Учитель реализованным и требовать от них доказательств... простите развития понимания здесь я не вижу никакого.


Человек просто задает вопросы в рамках уважительного общения. Если они Вас на что-то провоцируют, то виной тому Ваши клеши, а не спрашивающий. 

Если Вы для себя все решили, и Вам эта тема неинтересна и только вызывает негативные эмоции, зачем в нее заходить и пытаться запретить общаться другим? Ладно бы здесь кого-то оскорбляли или писали клевету, но ведь этого не было.

И по-моему, если хочешь что-то узнать о другой традиции, логичнее обратиться к ее представителям, а не к кому-то еще. А если эти представители вместо того, чтобы дать ответ, начинают кричать, что им какие-то неправильные вопросы задают, которые смущают их ум, это только негативное впечатление оставляет.




> Доказывайте себе сами... это ваши заморочки, ваш ум, причем здесь другие то, кто уже для себя решил? и здравым умом или слепой верой это вас не касается.


Действительно, причем они здесь? Мы, вроде бы, о них вообще не говорили. Тем более, я не претендовала знать, как именно они решили.

----------


## Топпер

> Вопрос неправомерный, а это превращает в бессмыслицу все ваши дальнейшие вопросы и умозаключения.
> 
> Объясню, почему: сам нынешний Далай Лама не утверждает, что помнит все 14 воплощений и ими являлся. Он только лишь подтверждает, что у него очевидно есть сильная связь с 5-м Далай Ламой.
> 
> Так что, ваш вопрос "как получилось" можно было бы задать предыдущему ДЛ, а никак не нынешнему.
> 
> Занавес


При таком раскладе: если в Гелуг (и вообще в Ваджраяне) не признаётся, что Далай-ламы - это одно и то же воплощение Будды Авалокитешвары, вопрос снимается. В этом случае, действительно, ничего удивительного не будет в том, что один Далай-лама практику утвердил, а другой человек не являющийся тем же потоком сознания, отменил практику Шугдена. 

Здесь всё сходится.
Но верный ли это вывод с т.з. Ваджраяны? Или же Далай-лама являет упаю не признаваясь в том, что все 14 воплощений - один поток сознания?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Хорошие слова Гуру Ринпоче. Так почему бы не применить их и по отношению к последователям геше Келсанга Гьяцо?

Мне как кагьюпе и дзогченовцу Шугден и гелугпинский фундаментализм нравится не больше вашего. Но в данном случае вижу очевидное стремление представить какими-то монстрами живых людей, которые практикуют всё же буддизм гелуг, а не какой-то "культ Шугдена". А почитаешь здешних "правоверных" - впечатление, будто последователи геше Келсанга Гьяцо пьют кровь буддийских младенцев!

Доводилось общаться с Келсангом Шерабом (английским учеником геше) и его учениками в СНГ. Ну не производят они впечатление религиозных экстремистов и ацких сотонистов. Основные их практики - Тара и Ченрези, гуру-йога с опорой на образ Цзонкапы. Я не совсем понимаю, как могут автоматически получить "связь с Шугденом" люди, пришедшие получать посвящение Белой Тары. ИМХО, Шугден плох, но не настолько, чтобы мирную организацию Келсанга Гьяцо автоматически считать экстремистской сектой и вешать на неё все выходки шугденистов.

На Топпера тут все ополчились, а он задал как минимум один вполне законный и логичный вопрос: как быть с 300-летней историей практики Шугдена в гелуг? Если вы считаете, что человек, просто вступивший в связь-самая с Новой Кадмапой, становится одержимым, что уж говорить о высших ламах гелуг, которые практиковали Шугдена как идама на протяжении нескольких веков? Тогда всю эту линию можно смело забраковать.

Словом, я лично против культа Шугдена, но считаю, что нам, жителям СНГ, не стоит с гиканьем и улюлюканьем принимать участие в очередной тибетской охоте на ведьм. Если вспомнить, с чего всё началось, мне кажется, что буддийские монахи, заталкивающие хадак в глотку монаху же, страшнее и хуже любых демонов, которых может породить наше воображение. Тибетцы просто свалили на злобного демона все *свои* исторические грехи и ошибки. Вот пусть они сами разбираются со своими демонами и распрями - у нас своих хватает (один живой труп посреди российской столицы чего стоит). При чём тут Дхарма?

Сказали вам лично не практиковать Шугдена - не практикуйте. Но зачем лить помои на Келсанга Гьяцо и всех его учеников? После чтения таких тем понимаешь, почему в Тибете любили громить "чужие" монастыри...

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Но верный ли это вывод с т.з. Ваджраяны? Или же Далай-лама являет упаю не признаваясь в том, что все 14 воплощений - один поток сознания?


С точки зрения Ваджраяны тулку - далеко не всегда продолжение *того же самого* потока сознания. Могут одновременно жить и учить тулку одного и того же учителя. Тулку - проявления нирманакайи, их может быть множество в разных мирах.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Сказали вам лично не практиковать Шугдена - не практикуйте. Но зачем лить помои на Келсанга Гьяцо и всех его учеников? После чтения таких тем понимаешь, почему в Тибете любили громить "чужие" монастыри...


Помои тут вылили в самом начале.. на Далай-ламу и большинство Учителей. Остальное было ответной реакцией.

----------


## Шаман

> Если вы считаете, что человек, просто вступивший в связь-самая с Новой Кадмапой, становится одержимым, что уж говорить о высших ламах гелуг, которые практиковали Шугдена как идама на протяжении нескольких веков? Тогда всю эту линию можно смело забраковать.


А кто из высших лам Гелуг практиковал Шугдена как йидама?  :EEK!:

----------


## Вова Л.

> Есть, конечно. 
> После выработки чётких критериев мне было бы интересно применить их на неких женщин, носящих монашеское платье и на бон.


Такое рвение в отношении своей традиции было бы понятно и даже похвально - человек разобраться хочет, что практикует. Но там у Вас все без криткики и "умных" вопросов - слова Будды, канон и так далее. А вот Ваджраяна Вам чем-то неугодила. Странно - тратить столько времени, пытясь доказать людям, которых Вы не знаете совершенно бесполезные (для Вас) вещи. Ну да дело Ваше. Удачи...

----------


## Топпер

> С точки зрения Ваджраяны тулку - далеко не всегда продолжение *того же самого* потока сознания. Могут одновременно жить и учить тулку одного и того же учителя. Тулку - проявления нирманакайи, их может быть множество в разных мирах.


Если не того же самого, то вопрос несколько проясняется.

----------


## Huandi

> С точки зрения Ваджраяны тулку - далеко не всегда продолжение *того же самого* потока сознания. Могут одновременно жить и учить тулку одного и того же учителя. Тулку - проявления нирманакайи, их может быть множество в разных мирах.


Нирманакаи разве считаются отдельными от "создателя" потоками сознания (сантанами)?

----------


## Ruslan

> Помои тут вылили в самом начале.. на Далай-ламу и большинство Учителей. Остальное было ответной реакцией.


Извините, но помои вылили даже еще раньше, когда начали клеймить традицию Новой Кадампы "последователями сатанистов". Лично я начал дискуссию, а не выливал помои, чтобы показать однобокость взглядов на этот вопрос, а также на отношение к практикующим другой традиции. По-моему цитаты слов такого Учителя как Падмасабхава достаточно, чтобы завершить эти рьяные перепалки! Падмасамбхава - личность весьма почитаемая в тибетском буддизме. Кстате, по поводу того, что не следует презрительно относиться иным буддийским учениям , сутрам, практикам "высшим" и "низшим" - один из обетов бодхисаттвы (эти обеты принимаются представителями всех четырех традиций тибетского буддизма). Лично я помню упоминание этих обетов в книге ньингмапинского Учителя "Слова моего всеблагого учителя"  (по-моему так она называется). Подчеркиваю, я уважаю абсолютно все буддийские школы и традиции, и начинал именно дискуссию! Это не значит, что я не могу уважать Далай-ламу как личность или как буддиста!

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Далее, уже сами ваши слова демонстрируют предвзятое отношение к любому лицу, практикующему в традиции Новой Кадампы - это как раз та проблема, о которой я говорил - абсолютная нетерпимость и жесткость взглядов.


Не передергивайте мои слова - я не говорил о других практиках. Я против практиков шугдена. Что же касается самой т.н. школы НКТ - то её не существует, есть только самопровозглашенная секта Келсанга.




> А насчет этого обвинения - не факт! С абсолютной уверенностью могу сказать, что в любой традиции были свои отступники, которые нарушали обеты, убивали и т.д., но в этом не виновата сама традиция!


Опять ложь. Значит вы поддерживаете убийства совершаемые вашими собратьями.




> Во всех моих вопросах и дискуссии меня интересует правда и хочется добиться справедливого отношения к последователям любой традиции, отношения, не основанного на слухах или указов с чьей-либо стороны!


Не знаю как другие, но я своими глазами видел разрушающее влияние культа Шугдена и тех кого атаковал этот злой дух. Поэтому я буду не примерим с ним. Мои слова не повторение даже слов ЕСДЛ, а живой опыт.




> А если бы сейчас были средние века, вы бы предложили поставить меня к столбу и сжечь, как еретика??? Вот так люди и становятся рабами своих взглядов!


Это вы раб своих омрачений, вернее раб сатаны шугдена.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Смотрите, как этот Шугденист прикрывается словами Падмасамбхавы. Да... поживешь всякое увидишь.

Руслан защищает так называемую НКТ и Келсанга, ссылаясь на то. что е кто то там сказал что типо нормальный гешей. Я не слышал от Уважаемых авторитетных Учителей таких слов.

Представим бочку меда, если в неё добавить хоть каплю цианида - то все содержимое бочки - страшный яд. Именно таким мне представляется НКТ. В бочку меда добавили цианид (культ шугдена), а Келсанг - прекрасно голосый зазывала стоящий у бочки и предлагающий испить этого меда.

Сам Келсанг.
Помните историю Девадаты. Этот знал в совершенстве все наставления Будды и мог их прекрасно комментировать и отличался наиглубочайшими познаниями в Дхарме. Но именно он и хотел убить Будду.
Келсанг, это Девадата современности, даже ещё хуже и все его книжки с типо глубокими познаниями ни что иное как отравленные плоды.

----------


## До

> Помните историю Девадаты. Этот знал в совершенстве все наставления Будды и мог их прекрасно комментировать и отличался наиглубочайшими познаниями в Дхарме. Но именно он и хотел убить Будду.


Кстати, насколько я помню ни он, ни Сунакшатра, (который провалился сквозь землю), дхарму абсолютно *не* понимали, а лишь хорошо помнили тексты.

----------


## До

> О том, что это секта можно судить по их поступкам, а не взглядам и практикам! Их поступки сами по себе уже были разрушительными, что и является злом! Но там же были конкретные проявления негативности - террорестические!


Ну, а за день до терракта - все нормально было? Вот теракт еще не произвели - нормальаня замечательная секта, просто чудо? Или были какие-то признаки, что они идут не тем путём еще _до_ терракта?

И кстати, они тоже любили акцентировать гуру-йогу и абсолютное повиновение гуру, который позиционировался _с их точки зрения_ как тантрическо-буддийский.

(И еще долго _после_ терракта доказыали кучей аргументов типа ваших, что всё это клевета, да Асахара нипричем, и как они страдают от притеснений абсолютно незаслуженных в Японии. Секта кстати существует до сих пор с кучей приверженцев в России.)





> По поводу сутры - не скажу. Передо мной стопка сутр, но я не запоминаю в каких читал те или иные отрывки, хотя точно помню, что в тхеравадинской!


Может отрывки из разных сутр склеились у вас в голове в единый фрагмент, например слово "тхеравадинский" из тхеравадинской сутты, про тридцать два признака из Алмазной и т.п?





> На будущее надо будет, похоже, записывать источник подобных любопытных пассажей. Попробуйте на тхеравадинском форуме спросить или зайти на www.e-sangha.com - может там кто-то знает!


А я и не знал что делать.

----------


## Dondhup

> Извините, но помои вылили даже еще раньше, когда начали клеймить традицию Новой Кадампы "последователями сатанистов". Лично я начал дискуссию, а не выливал помои, чтобы показать однобокость взглядов на этот вопрос, а также на отношение к практикующим другой традиции. По-моему цитаты слов такого Учителя как Падмасабхава достаточно, чтобы завершить эти рьяные перепалки! Падмасамбхава - личность весьма почитаемая в тибетском буддизме. Кстате, по поводу того, что не следует презрительно относиться иным буддийским учениям , сутрам, практикам "высшим" и "низшим" - один из обетов бодхисаттвы (эти обеты принимаются представителями всех четырех традиций тибетского буддизма). Лично я помню упоминание этих обетов в книге ньингмапинского Учителя "Слова моего всеблагого учителя"  (по-моему так она называется). Подчеркиваю, я уважаю абсолютно все буддийские школы и традиции, и начинал именно дискуссию! Это не значит, что я не могу уважать Далай-ламу как личность или как буддиста!


Просто смешно. Сектанство НК в негативном отношении к другим линиям, прежде всего к ньингма и кагью, а Вы ссылаетесь на Гуру Ринпоче. Просто анекдот. Гьлпо совершенно беспринципные и хитрые существа.  

Если Вы уважаете тибетские традиции то завязывайте с Шугтеном. Геше Келсан пошел против всех 4 школ тибетского буддизма.

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> Я не совсем понимаю, как могут автоматически получить "связь с Шугденом" люди, пришедшие получать посвящение Белой Тары.


Легко.
Не проверить учителя - всё равно, что выпить яд. (с) Гуру Ринпоче

----------


## Этэйла

Вот прочла все посты в этой теме, и стало понятно, что Ruslan здесь просто развел всех на эту тему, заставил обосновывать и т.п....да лучше все это было проигнорить мое ИМХО

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Я опять не понимаю, как так получилось, что *до* анафемы Шугдену геше Келсанг Гьяцо был уважаемым учёным ламой, а потом его книги вдруг в один момент превратились в яд. И опять-таки не понимаю: если практикой этого демона активно занимались в гелуг 300 лет, что там могло вообще остаться от чистой линии передачи *(при такой логике)?* Мне всё-таки кажется, что разжигание антисектантской истерии - не лучший способ борьбы с демонами и сектами.

Дондуп, об отрицательном отношении НК к нингма и кагью впервые слышу от вас, а вот мой знакомый новокадампинец не пропускал ни одного ретрита в Харькове, даже бонского с Нима Дагпа Ринпоче. Келсанг Шераб вообще радикальный экуменист.

----------


## Этэйла

> А если он завтра скажет, что нелигитимна КК ОН и те, кто поддерживает их Кармапу, а не Кармапу одобренного Далай-ламой, таких людей тоже будем убирать с форума?
> Я вполне допускаю, что в разделе Гелуг шукденовцам делать нечего. Но если они создают отдельную школу, почему в этом случае их нельзя признавать?


 :Smilie:  может лучче боновцев признаем  :Big Grin:

----------


## Топпер

> может лучче боновцев признаем


ИМХО: хорошо бы иметь чёткие критерии по которым можно было бы определять, кого можно, а кого нельзя признавать. Потому, как после боновцев придут даосы и скажут, что дао - это тоже самое, что Ниббана, только другими словами.

----------


## Этэйла

> У меня к вам большая просьба: научитесь общаться без перехода на личности.
> 
> Если есть, что сказать по делу - говорите. Если нет, не стоит обсуждать мою личную мотивацию тех или иных действий.
> Что бы вас успокоить всё же сообщу, что и Гелуг и Новая Кадампа для меня стоят на одной доске. Никому из низ я предпочтения не отдаю.


Даааааааааа   :EEK!:  , но переходя на личности, говорите открыто ( лично-озвученая-мотивация) почемуто Ваш Тайланд здесь не затрагивают????

----------


## Топпер

Затроньте. Можем обсудить, например, незаконность ношения женщинами монашеской одежды.

----------


## Александр С

> после боновцев придут даосы и скажут, что дао - это тоже самое, что Ниббана, только другими словами.


Благодаря *Fritz* в боне есть свой уникальный плод Дзогчен. Теперь, судя по всему, появилась своя особая Нирвана. 

Великие учителя on-line  :Smilie:

----------


## Этэйла

> Затроньте. Можем обсудить, например, незаконность ношения женщинами монашеской одежды.


не вижу смысла....просто узрейте сначало бревно в своем глазу, а уж потом сможете пылинку в чужом заметить(русская пословица) мое имхо

----------


## Топпер

Не видите смысла - не обсуждайте. Вас же никто не заставляет. А я, подобный смысл вижу.
Про соринки и брёвна - это вообще здесь неуместно. Речь не об этом, а о работе форума.

----------


## Dondhup

> Я опять не понимаю, как так получилось, что *до* анафемы Шугдену геше Келсанг Гьяцо был уважаемым учёным ламой, а потом его книги вдруг в один момент превратились в яд. И опять-таки не понимаю: если практикой этого демона активно занимались в гелуг 300 лет, что там могло вообще остаться от чистой линии передачи *(при такой логике)?* Мне всё-таки кажется, что разжигание антисектантской истерии - не лучший способ борьбы с демонами и сектами.
> 
> Дондуп, об отрицательном отношении НК к нингма и кагью впервые слышу от вас, а вот мой знакомый новокадампинец не пропускал ни одного ретрита в Харькове, даже бонского с Нима Дагпа Ринпоче. Келсанг Шераб вообще радикальный экуменист.


Непостоянство - одна из основных характеристик сансары, иногда при неправильной мотивации и йогины Ваджраяны становятся демонами  :Frown: 
И мирские Дхармапалы отступают от Учения.
Что касается взглядов геше Келсана, то насколько я понимаю, те люди которые считают гелуг единственно верной и правильной школой собственно и практикуют сейчас Шугтена, а вести себя они могут совершенно по разному.

Жаль, что Вы не разобрались, для меня достаточно почитать, что последователи НК пишут на форумах или на своих сайтах. 
Это очень опасно, для них самих, поскольку такие взгляды, даже те слова которое эти по сути неофиты говорят или повторяют в отношении Его Святейшества, ведут в нижние миры, для российского буддизма в целом. 10 лет назад в России Шугтена не  было...

----------


## Dondhup

Братья и сестры, давайте не будем устраивать разборки между различными линиями буддизма, тем более в этой теме, если и есть различия, то они не принципиальны, а цель и методы у нас одни.
Иначе дело Шугтена будет сделано.

Помните совет в Ривенделле, как дух Кольца Всевластия пытался все перессорить.

Дост. Топпер, прийди к власти в России шугтеноцы, тхераваденам здесь было бы только два пути - или принять Шугтена или уйти. Не играйте с огнем. Вы уже один раз имели дело с гьялпо, одержимые ими люди то же использовали разногласия между буддистам,  пытались взять по контроль весь российский считали себя "Главными буддистами России". Хорошо что хватило сил пресечь их деятельность.

----------


## Dondhup

> Я опять не понимаю, как так получилось, что *до* анафемы Шугдену геше Келсанг Гьяцо был уважаемым учёным ламой, а потом его книги вдруг в один момент превратились в яд. И опять-таки не понимаю: если практикой этого демона активно занимались в гелуг 300 лет, что там могло вообще остаться от чистой линии передачи *(при такой логике)?* Мне всё-таки кажется, что разжигание антисектантской истерии - не лучший способ борьбы с демонами и сектами.
> 
> Дондуп, об отрицательном отношении НК к нингма и кагью впервые слышу от вас, а вот мой знакомый новокадампинец не пропускал ни одного ретрита в Харькове, даже бонского с Нима Дагпа Ринпоче. Келсанг Шераб вообще радикальный экуменист.


Ваш знакомы последователь НК поинтересовался бы у Учителей, учения которых он слушал, совместима ли практика которую они дают с практикой Шугтена. 

Что касается гелуг, то об этом высказывался Его Святейшество Далай Лама и другие большие Учителя, Вы им не доверяете или их объяснение для Вас не убедительно?
Вы хотите чтобы в России шугтеновцы, тоже стали убивать буддистов как в Дхарамасале?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Мой знакомый *вообще не практикует* Шугдена. Основные его практики - гуру-йога и Тара. Далай-ламу он чтит как учителя наравне с Келсангом Гьяцо.

Я хочу, чтобы в Россию не переносили внутренние тибетские разборки и охоту на ведьм. ТЧК, сказал по этой теме всё, что хотел.

----------


## Dondhup

Есть характеристики Учителя Махаяны и характеристики Учителя Ваджраяны, если человек нарушает обеты Ваджраяны, то учиться у него не стоит.

----------


## Dondhup

Дост.Топпер, к сожалению не знаю Вашего монашеского имени, спасибо за понимание  :Smilie: 
Никак мне до Горелова не доехать  :Frown:

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Дима, ты не прав.
И это не только собственно тибетские разборки, это ещё и монгольские разборки. Даже один из окружения (спутников) этого духа этнический монгол.
Я довольно таки хорошо знаю откуда пошёл этот культ, какие люди в определенные времена его практиковали и что из этого выходило - ничего хорошего никогда не было, одного Галдан Бошогту Хана хватило.
То что ваш друг якобы практикует учения переданные Келсангом и не различает ЕСДЛ и Келсанга, то он увы только омрачен.

Келсанг - воплощение слуги мары и все учения передаваемые им пронизаны ядом, потому что в любом случае их охранитель - шугден гьялпо.

А не верите, приезжайте в Монголию и сходите в Чойж Ламын Сумэ... там такая скульптура шугдена стоит (2,5 метра высотой).... и таким холодком от неё веет.

Тут сравнили всю эту историю с "Властелином колец".
Но мне тоже параллели в ум приходили раньше. 
Келсанга можно сравнить с Саруманом. 
Саруман переметнулся на плохую сторону и все его заслуги из-за этого аннулировались и все труды его были отвергнуты Валарами и не было ему прощения Запада (Уддияны).

ЕСДЛ в этой истории - Гэндальф. И тут вы можете быть либо на стороне Гэндальфа и вы на правильной стороне. Либо вы омрачены сладкими речами Сарумана (книжками Келсанга) и вы только думаете что на правильной стороне, но на самом деле творите зло.

Так что, либо ЕСДЛ либо Келсанг.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Ерш, прошу тему закрыть. шугденистов прогнать (забанить).

----------


## лесник

> Я довольно таки хорошо знаю откуда пошёл этот культ, какие люди в определенные времена его практиковали и что из этого выходило - ничего хорошего никогда не было, одного Галдан Бошогту Хана хватило.


Хан был последователем этого культа? Интересно, никогда не слышал об этом.

----------


## Ersh

Тема закрыта, шугденисты будут забанены в случае повторного флешмоба на эту тему.

----------

